# Chris Kyle. was he a liar?



## Jackangus

I just watched American sniper. Thought it was pretty good movie.

Thought I would read up on Chris and found a lot of things he had said that were completly made up.
When you accomplish what he had, why lie about anything? He was clearly a deadly sniper.

What do you guys think about Chris Kyle?


----------



## Camel923

I do not know the subject authoritatively but movies are just that... movies. The director and actors take license to make the character or to sell tickets. Many movies are different than the book. Chris Kyle was one hell of a seal and an unbelievably talented sniper. God Rest His Soul.


----------



## Hemi45

Chris Kyle! 'Merica! F**k Yeah!


----------



## Steve40th

I can tell you the SPECWAR community does not tell Hollywood everything. Kyle was a Frogman putting warheads on foreheads. 
Marcus Lutrells story was skewed too. He was in worse shape than the movie portrayed, as an example. 
Hollywood does have a habit of embellishing things.


----------



## Jackangus

I was more talking about him saying he had more medals than he actaully had. And also saying when Katrina was happening he was up on some sort of dome shooting looters. A few other things like killing a couple of guys at a gas station. Also saying he punched Jesse Ventura.
Not so much about the movie. I had never heard of him till I watched the movie. That made me look into him a bit more.
He killed a hell of a lot of ******** though.


----------



## Steve40th

Jackangus said:


> I was more talking about him saying he had more medals than he actaully had. And also saying when Katrina was happening he was up on some sort of dome shooting looters. A few other things like killing a couple of guys at a gas station. Also saying he punched Jesse Ventura.
> Not so much about the movie. I had never heard of him till I watched the movie. That made me look into him a bit more.
> He killed a hell of a lot of ******** though.


The Jesse Ventura thing went round and round, even to court. But, I will tell you allot of medals are not worn, or within a DD214 due to classification. Some people do get medals, but cant wear or show them..
Even my Dad has medals he wasnt able to wear on his uniform, due to being in 3 branches of the US Armed Services. Army regs wouldnt let him wear some things. But, he did wear his Submarine Dolphins on his Army Uniform.. HooYah.


----------



## patrioteer

Not every medal one receives is part of the public record, especially when you are involved in operations that would still be classified. The same way that not everything he did in service was full divulged or portrayed exactly as it happened. But as far as I am concerned he was an American Hero. As is every other service man and woman who did their duty with honor. I don't really care about the details.


----------



## AquaHull

Moms caregiver was in SF Army as was her hubby. They both have the 1000 yard stare


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Don't care.
Hollywood sucks ass right along with the media.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus

Regardless, I would want him to be on my team. That's for sure.


----------



## jim-henscheli

The irony here is his “accidental” death... but, think about it from the perspective of making him sua hard(er) looking target. Miso is half of modern SOF SOP, these guys live and breathe smoke and mirrors...


----------



## Denton

Was he a liar? 

I didn't know him. I didn't serve with him. I'm damned sure not going to call him a liar, nor can I verify all the stories about him.

I'll say this, though. He was more of a soldier than I ever was. He went above and beyond anything resembling typical or normal. Whatever his shortcomings were, they are not for me to judge; I just hope he accepted Jesus and will ride with Him when He returns.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Slippy

X2 what @Denton wrote above.

Add to that the fact that Chris Kyle put plenty of islamists in the ground.


----------



## stowlin

The Jesse Ventura thing bothers me more about Ventura then Kyle. Sure Ventura goes to court and wins a judgement about what a dead man said and said in a bar discussion? Jesse needed to let it go but no he wanted Kyles estate since he had a book and movie that would do more then Jesse ever did. I lost so much respect for Ventura over that I can’t stand the guy. 

Never heard that Kyle claimed to shoot looters and I suspect our veterans here have noted all that needs to be about the medals.


----------



## StratMaster

dupe....


----------



## StratMaster

stowlin said:


> The Jesse Ventura thing bothers me more about Ventura then Kyle. Sure Ventura goes to court and wins a judgement about what a dead man said and said in a bar discussion? Jesse needed to let it go but no he wanted Kyles estate since he had a book and movie that would do more then Jesse ever did. I lost so much respect for Ventura over that I can't stand the guy.
> 
> Never heard that Kyle claimed to shoot looters and I suspect our veterans here have noted all that needs to be about the medals.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have no desire to take sides in their dispute whatsoever. Both guys served honorably, and it spiraled way out of control. 
The suit, however, is not over something said in a bar discussion... the story in question was in print in Kyle's book, which is liable if false. I was not there... but if Kyle DID commit liable then he was answerable to the harm inflicted on another.
Ventura did NOT receive money from Kyle's estate or widow either. His settlement came from the publisher/insurance company.
It hurt both guys reputations in the end, and should have never gotten started. Some say Ventura should have let it go, others say Kyle should have retracted his statements if untrue. I wasn't there.
I do know that once we canonize a hero, we refuse to allow ourselves or anyone else to view him as human and often shout down anyone who implies otherwise. ESPECIALLY if they have made an inspiring movie about said hero. It's just no longer possible to allow anyone to point out that any like hero also kicks his dog, or cheats on his taxes, or tells a little fib. Just draws utter outrage. But we are all mixed bags.
Again, I don't know. But I won't make up my mind because I saw a movie. Entirely insufficient and irrelative to the point at hand: liable... yes or no?

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news...-lawsuit-take/


----------



## Old SF Guy

jessie was drunk and going on one of his epic anti government/Bush rants and said the Marines deserved to die. Chris laid him out.
To continue to try to proved it would have made Chris liable to a lawsuit for assault. He died...his wife let it end.

Ventura was never a Seal, he was a UDT guy. Hollywood convinced him he was as right as rain, when he's really just left of insane.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

StratMaster said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have no desire to take sides in their dispute whatsoever. Both guys served honorably, and it spiraled way out of control.
> The suit, however, is not over something said in a bar discussion... the story in question was in print in Kyle's book, which is liable if false. I was not there... but if Kyle DID commit liable then he was answerable to the harm inflicted on another.
> Ventura did NOT receive money from Kyle's estate or widow either. His settlement came from the publisher/insurance company.
> It hurt both guys reputations in the end, and should have never gotten started. Some say Ventura should have let it go, others say Kyle should have retracted his statements if untrue. I wasn't there.
> I do know that once we canonize a hero, we refuse to allow ourselves or anyone else to view him as human and often shout down anyone who implies otherwise. ESPECIALLY if they have made an inspiring movie about said hero. It's just no longer possible to allow anyone to point out that any like hero also kicks his dog, or cheats on his taxes, or tells a little fib. Just draws utter outrage. But we are all mixed bags.
> Again, I don't know. But I won't make up my mind because I saw a movie. Entirely insufficient and irrelative to the point at hand: liable... yes or no?
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news...-lawsuit-take/


Not trying to be rude but you kind of sounded like a politician, LoL.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55

Given the opportunity to believe: a) Jesse Ventura, . . . b) Hollywood, . . . c) people who have basically NEVER had an accomplishment in their total lives, . . . or d) Chris Kyle, . . . my money and first thoughts will always be with Chris.

He got a bunch of raw deals in this screwball life, . . . and unfortunately paid the ultimate price for it.

God bless him, his wife, his family, his legacy, and his memory.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy

StratMaster said:


> I do know that once we canonize a hero, we refuse to allow ourselves or anyone else to view him as human and often shout down anyone who implies otherwise. ESPECIALLY if they have made an inspiring movie about said hero. It's just no longer possible to allow anyone to point out that any like hero also kicks his dog, or cheats on his taxes, or tells a little fib. Just draws utter outrage. But we are all mixed bags.
> Again, I don't know. But I won't make up my mind because I saw a movie. Entirely insufficient and irrelative to the point at hand: liable... yes or no?
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news...-lawsuit-take/


True.
Gregory (Pappy) Boyington said near the end of his book "Show me a hero and I'll prove he's a bum." 
He was talking not only about himself, but others.


----------



## MisterMills357

Jackangus said:


> I just watched American sniper. Thought it was pretty good movie.
> 
> Thought I would read up on Chris and found a lot of things he had said that were completly made up.
> When you accomplish what he had, why lie about anything? He was clearly a deadly sniper.
> 
> What do you guys think about Chris Kyle?


I think that if you do what he did, it makes you nuts somewhere inside; and if he told a few white lies, I forgive him. He was 10 times the man that I will ever be, RIP Chris.


----------



## stowlin

Was really hoping to read your link and learn more about it but it's not working for me.



StratMaster said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have no desire to take sides in their dispute whatsoever. Both guys served honorably, and it spiraled way out of control.
> The suit, however, is not over something said in a bar discussion... the story in question was in print in Kyle's book, which is liable if false. I was not there... but if Kyle DID commit liable then he was answerable to the harm inflicted on another.
> Ventura did NOT receive money from Kyle's estate or widow either. His settlement came from the publisher/insurance company.
> It hurt both guys reputations in the end, and should have never gotten started. Some say Ventura should have let it go, others say Kyle should have retracted his statements if untrue. I wasn't there.
> I do know that once we canonize a hero, we refuse to allow ourselves or anyone else to view him as human and often shout down anyone who implies otherwise. ESPECIALLY if they have made an inspiring movie about said hero. It's just no longer possible to allow anyone to point out that any like hero also kicks his dog, or cheats on his taxes, or tells a little fib. Just draws utter outrage. But we are all mixed bags.
> Again, I don't know. But I won't make up my mind because I saw a movie. Entirely insufficient and irrelative to the point at hand: liable... yes or no?
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news...-lawsuit-take/


----------



## StratMaster

stowlin said:


> Was really hoping to read your link and learn more about it but it's not working for me.


I'll try it again..

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/dec/5/jesse-ventura-settles-american-sniper-lawsuit-take/

Here's what appears to be either a mistake or contradiction in this report: Under the heading photo, it says "estate"...









In the text below they say otherwise...


----------



## StratMaster

MaterielGeneral said:


> Not trying to be rude but you kind of sounded like a politician, LoL.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's OK no offense taken. I really wasn't there. I didn't inhale either.

I can't just pick a side like we're playing dodgeball and start belting someone. I am not an emotionally driven person: I need demonstrable and relevant facts. It is my opinion we don't have many of those... certainly not in witnesses and testimony. And certainly not enough to point an accusing finger. I honestly don't understand how some ARE able to do so: do they somehow have access to demonstrable and relevant facts that neither we or the jury did? Because without that it's all chest beating and personally felt loyalties rather than impartiality... which is NOT the path to determining what is actually JUST. And I AM rather partial to justice, regardless of the players involved.


----------



## The Resister

Jackangus said:


> I just watched American sniper. Thought it was pretty good movie.
> 
> Thought I would read up on Chris and found a lot of things he had said that were completly made up.
> When you accomplish what he had, why lie about anything? He was clearly a deadly sniper.
> 
> What do you guys think about Chris Kyle?


Pardon me for asking this, but how do we prove / disprove what is allegedly _"made up_?"


----------



## The Resister

stowlin said:


> The Jesse Ventura thing bothers me more about Ventura then Kyle. Sure Ventura goes to court and wins a judgement about what a dead man said and said in a bar discussion? Jesse needed to let it go but no he wanted Kyles estate since he had a book and movie that would do more then Jesse ever did. I lost so much respect for Ventura over that I can't stand the guy.
> 
> Never heard that Kyle claimed to shoot looters and I suspect our veterans here have noted all that needs to be about the medals.


If someone were maligning your character, would you react to it? Suppose someone fabricated something about you that wasn't true, would you let it stand? My training keeps saying that anything not denied is admitted. And, sometimes, I wonder how much crap people believe just because it's in print. If it's on the Internet, it has to be the truth, right?


----------



## Jackangus

The Resister said:


> Pardon me for asking this, but how do we prove / disprove what is allegedly _"made up_?"


Him killing looters on top of the dome in Katrina was from his book. Same as him killing a couple of guys at a gas station from his book. He is saying it is true. Other people are saying thats false. 
It does sound like he has made a few things up.
Doesn't make him any less of a badass. He would have saved some lives with the job he did, that's for sure.


----------



## stowlin

The Resister said:


> If someone were maligning your character, would you react to it? Suppose someone fabricated something about you that wasn't true, would you let it stand? My training keeps saying that anything not denied is admitted. And, sometimes, I wonder how much crap people believe just because it's in print. If it's on the Internet, it has to be the truth, right?


Guess it depends on what was said, how it was said and what the impacts are to me about what was said. Did Jesse file suit before Kyle died I am curious as it seems to suggest he didn't and if he didn't then Kyle was unable to defend his word and as I heard it it Jesse had many friends collaborate his POV and Chris also had friends do the same for Chris. But alas Chris was not their to defend his word.


----------



## RJAMES

He at least made up a story about getting into a fight in a bar with the former Gov of Minnesota. He lost the court case was unable to prove it . His estate had a huge settlement that Ventura waved for his widow. Many folks like to make what they have done sound like more than it is.


----------



## The Resister

Jackangus said:


> Him killing looters on top of the dome in Katrina was from his book. Same as him killing a couple of guys at a gas station from his book. He is saying it is true. Other people are saying thats false.
> It does sound like he has made a few things up.
> Doesn't make him any less of a badass. He would have saved some lives with the job he did, that's for sure.


Were the people who claim he did not do it there when he claims to have done it? If not, can they place somewhere else when the act was supposedly done? That's about the only way I'd believe them - no offense intended against anyone else.


----------



## The Resister

RJAMES said:


> He at least made up a story about getting into a fight in a bar with the former Gov of Minnesota. He lost the court case was unable to prove it . His estate had a huge settlement that Ventura waved for his widow. Many folks like to make what they have done sound like more than it is.


Some folks? *EVERYBODY* has a tendency to embellish at some point. Well, most people. Some people do the work behind the scenes and you never know their part. And since there lacks any proof of even their involvement sometimes, they cannot even get credit for what they did do.


----------



## The Resister

stowlin said:


> Guess it depends on what was said, how it was said and what the impacts are to me about what was said. Did Jesse file suit before Kyle died I am curious as it seems to suggest he didn't and if he didn't then Kyle was unable to defend his word and as I heard it it Jesse had many friends collaborate his POV and Chris also had friends do the same for Chris. But alas Chris was not their to defend his word.


From what I'm reading here and what I remember about the case, Kyle was alive when the suit was filed. I know Kyle was alive when Ventura called B.S. on the story.


----------



## Jackangus

The Resister said:


> From what I'm reading here and what I remember about the case, Kyle was alive when the suit was filed. I know Kyle was alive when Ventura called B.S. on the story.


It looks like he made that up about punching Jesse. Why would you make something like that up? Quite strange.
There's embellishing, and there's completley making stuff up to make yourself look good. I think if we are going to be honest, Chris Kyle definitely made some stuff up.
Doesn't make him any less of a hero but takes the shine off a little.


----------



## 6811

Jackangus said:


> Him killing looters on top of the dome in Katrina was from his book. Same as him killing a couple of guys at a gas station from his book. He is saying it is true. Other people are saying thats false.
> It does sound like he has made a few things up.
> Doesn't make him any less of a badass. He would have saved some lives with the job he did, that's for sure.


Killing looters during Katrina sounds like a problem. I hope he was doing that while on leave, if not, that's an issue. I have no love for looters and I agree they all need to be shot, but I'm opposed to the active military being used against US civilians. Sounds fishy to me


----------



## The Resister

Jackangus said:


> It looks like he made that up about punching Jesse. Why would you make something like that up? Quite strange.
> There's embellishing, and there's completley making stuff up to make yourself look good. I think if we are going to be honest, Chris Kyle definitely made some stuff up.
> Doesn't make him any less of a hero but takes the shine off a little.


I realize that Kyle did not need the Jesse Ventura incident to bolster his reputation, but having racked my brain looking for a motive, this could be a *possibility*:

Jesse Ventura was a former SEAL, a top tier professional wrestler, and he got elected as a state governor on a third party ticket. Maybe Kyle did not like Ventura on a private level and they exchanged words. There is a possibility that Kyle called Ventura out and Ventura's response was an insult. That insult morphed into the bar story - which *may* have been a way to bitch slap Ventura. You know, they have private words, that gets personal, Kyle calls Ventura out and when Ventura don't take the challenge, the story is started as a means to get Ventura to publicly deny it whereupon Kyle intended to use that as a way to publicly call Ventura out.


----------



## MisterMills357

Jackangus said:


> I just watched American sniper. Thought it was pretty good movie.
> 
> Thought I would read up on Chris and found a lot of things he had said that were completly made up.
> When you accomplish what he had, why lie about anything? He was clearly a deadly sniper.
> 
> What do you guys think about Chris Kyle?


I just picked up the movie at the local flea market, it has been on my want list for a long time, and now I can watch it. It may or may not be factually accurate, but it is still a good movie. And let me reiterate what I said in another reply, even if he lied some, I won't hold it against him. Hard core killing may have made him nuts, and maybe he just spouted things off, sot of like a pressure valve.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Steve40th said:


> The Jesse Ventura thing went round and round, even to court. But, I will tell you allot of medals are not worn, or within a DD214 due to classification. Some people do get medals, but cant wear or show them..
> Even my Dad has medals he wasnt able to wear on his uniform, due to being in 3 branches of the US Armed Services. Army regs wouldnt let him wear some things. But, he did wear his Submarine Dolphins on his Army Uniform.. HooYah.


There is no medal.. that means a damn that can not be worn on any US military uniform

off the top of my head the only things that do not carry over are qualification and weapon badges


----------



## MoonFox

He did what he felt what asked of him to serve a nation and honor our freedom. Nobody is perfect, and his sins are redeemed by his passing. So does it matter now if he lied? Not really


----------



## SGG

Actually, yes, it does matter.


----------



## A Watchman

I never watched the movie and I was never a Kyle fan either. Many like to talk about his medals and the one's he was awarded but not allowed to wear …. I can tell you one medal he never wore was for kicking Jessie's ass!


----------



## Old SF Guy

The Resister said:


> I realize that Kyle did not need the Jesse Ventura incident to bolster his reputation, but having racked my brain looking for a motive, this could be a *possibility*:
> 
> Jesse Ventura was a former SEAL, a top tier professional wrestler, and he got elected as a state governor on a third party ticket. Maybe Kyle did not like Ventura on a private level and they exchanged words. There is a possibility that Kyle called Ventura out and Ventura's response was an insult. That insult morphed into the bar story - which *may* have been a way to bitch slap Ventura. You know, they have private words, that gets personal, Kyle calls Ventura out and when Ventura don't take the challenge, the story is started as a means to get Ventura to publicly deny it whereupon Kyle intended to use that as a way to publicly call Ventura out.


Wrong...Ventura was a UDT member...not a SEAL...there is a difference.

You, RJAMES, and Old Resister are cut from the same piece of sack..... Let me put it into perspective for you....Ventura, a big shot former UDT guy, actor, Wrestler, and Governor shows up at a place frequented by Military veterans and begins to conduct his typical speech bashing Bush, the war, the government...Because he's been there, knows that, done that, and is smarter than everyone else in the world. Just watch some of his videos....

He gets caught up in the moment and being so against the war, he blurts out how the Marines deserve to die for following the orders of a corrupt government....at which time a quite spoke guy punches him right in the mouth...

Then all the security and folks around start pulling folks away and Ventura is quickly taken from the building.

YOU SAY YOU CANT FIGURE OUT WHY CHRIS WOULD LIE SINCE HE DIDN'T NEED TO BOLSTER HIS REPUTATION......OK Now ask yourself why would Ventura Lie? If he says it happened, he admits to speaking poorly against to marines, the president, etc. If he admits it happened, his tough guy act fades away.

If he denies it happens he simply paints Chris as a liar and says that if it would have happened, at best, Chris is guilty of assaulting him.

Why would he win the case? There was no police report. People on both sides say it did or did not happen, No physical evidence is present, Chris is Dead.

So you three think what you want. Some of us know people who where there...and work every day with them. But you have each shown your true colors and shame on you for attempting to attempt to feed off of someones record that you can only speculate was embellished or untrue.... How many Enemy have you killed hot shots? And Resistor I really don't care to hear self celebrating chatter on here about your travels to hell with just a knife.

Instead Write it down in a book and see how it sales hot shot.


----------



## The Tourist

I don't think Kyle was a liar, I'm just not that big on the mindset.

I was reading his book, and got to the part where he said two teams were to compete to see which one was first to be shipped out to the middle east. Kyle's team lost. His comment was, "Now I have to wait to kill somebody."

You do that job to keep your team alive, it isn't a snipe hunt or a macho game trying to outdo "White Feather." I've volunteered at our local vets' hospital, and no matter what the vintage, from WWII, through Korea and up to Vietnam, no one is bragging. We had so many out-patients we had to sort them by color. If you were a 'ruby' you didn't get to see your doctor until Thursday. It was the only way to stop a glut from overwhelming the staff.

If there's trouble, I'm going to grab my wife and find an exit. Three years ago, I did exactly that....


----------



## Old SF Guy

I'm still working with these men...I just came back from a trip in which we killed 14 over a two day period....... I hate those fricking savage bastards, and I grin from ear to ear each time I get a chance to watch a bad guy meet his end over there. 

Yes sure when your there your keeping your buddy safe..... But this ain't Vietnam, where people where drafted and just had to survive a tour to get home from a war we didn't believe in...

We believe in this war. We know that ISLAM has to be beaten back down to smoldering embers or it will rage the globe and dominate forever. I'm sorry if you get sent over against your will. I volunteer to go over at least once a year and am at tour 14 now. 

My mind set? Those frickin people want to kill all Christians and drive them out of their country and come into our countries and do the same.


Kill em with GLEE.


----------



## tango

I have a close friend who was on missions that are classified.
He was awarded medals that he cannot show.
Why the hell would Kyle lie? He sure as hell does not need to pad his resume!!


----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> Wrong...Ventura was a UDT member...not a SEAL...there is a difference.
> 
> You, RJAMES, and Old Resister are cut from the same piece of sack..... Let me put it into perspective for you....Ventura, a big shot former UDT guy, actor, Wrestler, and Governor shows up at a place frequented by Military veterans and begins to conduct his typical speech bashing Bush, the war, the government...Because he's been there, knows that, done that, and is smarter than everyone else in the world. Just watch some of his videos....
> 
> He gets caught up in the moment and being so against the war, he blurts out how the Marines deserve to die for following the orders of a corrupt government....at which time a quite spoke guy punches him right in the mouth...
> 
> Then all the security and folks around start pulling folks away and Ventura is quickly taken from the building.
> 
> YOU SAY YOU CANT FIGURE OUT WHY CHRIS WOULD LIE SINCE HE DIDN'T NEED TO BOLSTER HIS REPUTATION......OK Now ask yourself why would Ventura Lie? If he says it happened, he admits to speaking poorly against to marines, the president, etc. If he admits it happened, his tough guy act fades away.
> 
> If he denies it happens he simply paints Chris as a liar and says that if it would have happened, at best, Chris is guilty of assaulting him.
> 
> Why would he win the case? There was no police report. People on both sides say it did or did not happen, No physical evidence is present, Chris is Dead.
> 
> So you three think what you want. Some of us know people who where there...and work every day with them. But you have each shown your true colors and shame on you for attempting to attempt to feed off of someones record that you can only speculate was embellished or untrue.... How many Enemy have you killed hot shots? And Resistor I really don't care to hear self celebrating chatter on here about your travels to hell with just a knife.
> 
> Instead Write it down in a book and see how it sales hot shot.


Old SF Guy, you seem to want to get personal, but the fact is I've read enough of your B.S. to realize that you are simply not educated enough to be SF. You're a poseur and want to get nasty with me? I just called your bluff. Now that we have that out of the way, it just so happens I have a couple of *issue *t shirts (that are worn by trainers) that have the Trident and UDT/ SEAL on them. You know why?

"_The Underwater Demolition Teams (UDT) were an elite special-purpose force established by the United States Navy during World War II. They also served during the Korean War and the Vietnam War. Their primary function was to reconnoiter and destroy enemy defensive obstacles on beaches prior to amphibious landings. They also were the frogmen who retrieved astronauts after splash down in the Mercury program through Apollo manned space flight programs.

...In 1983, after additional SEAL training, the UDTs were re-designated as SEAL Teams or Swimmer Delivery Vehicle Teams (SDVTs). SDVTs have since been re-designated SEAL Delivery Vehicle Teams_."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_Demolition_Team

"_Ventura served in the United States Navy from December 1, 1969, to September 10, 1975, during the Vietnam War...

He graduated in BUD/S class 58 in December 1970_."

So, S.F. guy, a SEAL and UDT are basically the same thing. See this as additional info:

https://www.navysealmuseum.org/abou...are-story/seal-history-first-airborne-frogmen

Ventura was, for all intents and purposes, a SEAL. So, you are trying to pick a fight for nothing on that count.

Chris Kyle had absolutely *NOTHING* to gain by lying about Ventura, but the big deal that came out regarding this story was that:

"_Once the trial actually began, however, the truth began to emerge. For instance, Kyle, who sat for a lengthy video deposition prior to his death, was inconsistent in his story, described by one local reporter with the following headline: "In video deposition, author trips up on fight details in Ventura libel suit." The Minneapolis Star-Tribune describes the testimony:

Afternoon testimony may have shifted some sympathy to Ventura's side. In the deposition, videotaped a year before his death, Chris Kyle said he could not remember who told him that Ventura had hit his head when he fell to the sidewalk, could not recall how he learned that Ventura had a black eye, and conceded that tables did not go "flying" during the 2006 confrontation in a bar near San Diego, which he described in his book "American Sniper._"

https://www.nationalreview.com/2014/07/justice-jesse-ventura-was-right-his-lawsuit-j-delgado/

So, there is enough in those links to refute the half educated crap you want to hawk on this site. And it appears, from the court record, that Kyle was his own worst court-room enemy.


----------



## Denton

@Old SF Guy and @The Resister - You both love the constitution and the American way. You two need to remember that.


----------



## The Resister

Denton said:


> @Old SF Guy and @The Resister - You both love the constitution and the American way. You two need to remember that.


I just couldn't figure out why SF Guy wanted to get personal with me. I have no favorites in the Kyle v. Ventura battle. I simply offered an opinion as to what might have been a motive for Kyle's actions. The jury heard the evidence in the case. And, as an outsider, I can only offer an opinion based upon their verdict. They heard the facts and I didn't. If I knew both men personally, it might be easier to take a side.

Actually, I did not know that Ventura had any kind of military record for several years after first seeing him. I thought he was a freak. The first couple of years of seeing him was when he dressed like a fairy and wrestled. If a man didn't want to be perceived as a sexual deviant, he shouldn't play the part. People tend to associate you with the persona you assume. For me, Ventura will always be an entertainer that cannot be taken seriously. Having said that, I entered this thread just for the entertainment value. Whichever way it went, all we can do is speculate and whatever happens with that case - and whatever the truth in it is, none of it will change the balance of our personal lives. Ventura, despite his military record, never saw combat. Kyle, regardless of his spat with Ventura was in the sh!+ and is owed a debt of gratitude that is greater than the gratitude we reserve for those who served. We look up to our veterans and honor their service. We look *way up* to our heroes and honor them. In the end Chris Kyle gave his life because he was trying to serve his country by helping, what he thought, was a brother in arms.


----------



## Deebo

In the end, we all stand before GOD, and get judged.
RIP AMERICAN SNIPER, I hope too see you on the other side.


----------



## Deebo

I'm still working with these men...I just came back from a trip in which we killed 14 over a two day period....... I hate those fricking savage bastards, and I grin from ear to ear each time I get a chance to watch a bad guy meet his end over there. OSFG. 
I am thankful, that there are SOLDIERS like you, Boss. FTMFR's. FK THEM MUTHERFRS.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Not getting personal Cat. I just get ticked off when folks who ain't been there and done that start slandering a guy who was and did, especially when that guy is dead and unable to defend himself. 


You want to see my bonafidi's. I invite any of you to come to Fayetteville, NC where I live and I'll meet you down town and pay for your tour at the Airborne and SF Museum and I'll bring my DD 214 along to show to you.

Or if your ever in Virginia Beach, I will take you to lunch or dinner and then give you a Tour of Damneck and Little Creek.

I have nothing against you...Now RJames on the other hand is a little one balled flop eared, Calico kitten that needs to learn to stop scratching certain chairs. When you find your self agreeing with him...you really need to question your position on life.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Old SF Guy said:


> Not getting personal Cat. I just get ticked off when folks who ain't been there and done that start slandering a guy who was and did, especially when that guy is dead and unable to defend himself.
> 
> You want to see my bonafidi's. I invite any of you to come to Fayetteville, NC where I live and I'll meet you down town and pay for your tour at the Airborne and SF Museum and I'll bring my DD 214 along to show to you.
> 
> Or if your ever in Virginia Beach, I will take you to lunch or dinner and then give you a Tour of Damneck and Little Creek.
> 
> I have nothing against you...Now RJames on the other hand is a little one balled flop eared, Calico kitten that needs to learn to stop scratching certain chairs. When you find your self agreeing with him...you really need to question your position on life.


Going to be in Virginia Beach last weekend of September?
The Society of the 5th Infantry Division is holding its annual reunion in downtown Norfolk on the waterfront Sept 27th - Sept 30th.
I've already paid my fees, Armed Forces Reunions, Inc has already cashed my check. I'll be there if God doesn't punch my ticket first.

I'll buy you a drink.

Society of the Fifth Div.

Yes, folks, Old SF guy is real.
And so am I.


----------



## Old SF Guy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Going to be in Virginia Beach last weekend of September?
> The Society of the 5th Infantry Division is holding its annual reunion in downtown Norfolk on the waterfront Sept 27th - Sept 30th.
> I've already paid my fees, Armed Forces Reunions, Inc has already cashed my check. I'll be there if God doesn't punch my ticket first.
> 
> I'll buy you a drink.
> 
> Society of the Fifth Div.
> 
> Yes, folks, Old SF guy is real.
> And so am I.


2nd rounds on me buddy. I will be there.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy

Going through Buds is part of the training. Sort of like saying everyone that goes through Ranger school is a Ranger. In reality if your not in a Ranger unit. Your simply Ranger qualified. 

A minor nuance....but major difference in reality of capability.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> Not getting personal Cat. I just get ticked off when folks who ain't been there and done that start slandering a guy who was and did, especially when that guy is dead and unable to defend himself.
> 
> You want to see my bonafidi's. I invite any of you to come to Fayetteville, NC where I live and I'll meet you down town and pay for your tour at the Airborne and SF Museum and I'll bring my DD 214 along to show to you.
> 
> Or if your ever in Virginia Beach, I will take you to lunch or dinner and then give you a Tour of Damneck and Little Creek.
> 
> I have nothing against you...Now RJames on the other hand is a little one balled flop eared, Calico kitten that needs to learn to stop scratching certain chairs. When you find your self agreeing with him...you really need to question your position on life.


You can rest assured of one thing: I haven't posted a damn thing about myself on the Internet that cannot be well documented.

In the course of my activism I've been beaten, shot, shot at, lied to, lied about, spent tens of thousands of dollars on legal actions, had my Freedom and Liberty put on the line, and have known scores of people who have been imprisoned and / or killed for what they believe in. The many scars on my body do not lie about the hardships I've endured... and, like yourself, I've offered to take people around and let them ask the people in this neighborhood who know me and whether or not I leveled with posters who like to post sh!+ like you did.

You're not the only man on this planet that has a DD214. Most people that don't like me are just whizzed that I don't always tell you what you want to hear. I give you the facts that I can document.


----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> Going through Buds is part of the training. Sort of like saying everyone that goes through Ranger school is a Ranger. In reality if your not in a Ranger unit. Your simply Ranger qualified.
> 
> A minor nuance....but major difference in reality of capability.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I posted the link and the SEALs don't agree with you on UDT. I'm sorry for you.


----------



## Coastie dad

I've not a dog in this fight, but Mr. The Resister has been blowing his horn about what an important person he is. Now, me? I am a nobody. Wouldn't make a fit shoe polish boy for most of the vets on here. But I would sure like some verification of the weight Mr. The Resister claims he has when he's throwing it around. Hard to get it though when he continues to insist on anonymity.


----------



## The Resister

Coastie dad said:


> I've not a dog in this fight, but Mr. The Resister has been blowing his horn about what an important person he is. Now, me? I am a nobody. Wouldn't make a fit shoe polish boy for most of the vets on here. But I would sure like some verification of the weight Mr. The Resister claims he has when he's throwing it around. Hard to get it though when he continues to insist on anonymity.


What weight am I throwing around, sir? If you would like me to address something specific, so state it. You forfeit your anonymity, I'll forfeit mine. In this thread what claim did I make that requires one to have some inside information or experience in order to form an opinion?

What weight did I throw around? What did I do that justified a personal attack? I didn't even take a side. I've made it crystal clear where I got my information from. So, how come you are talking sh!+ against me? Somewhere along the line I offended you and, consequently, you think I should have to post all my personal information on this board. What a freaking crock! You didn't see SF posting his stuff here do you?

He said, come where he is at and he will take you around and show you. I've been offering the same deal for *YEARS*. How in the Hell did I throw my weight around by giving a simple opinion? Look, Dude, my critics are all Democrats. They want a popularity vote. You haven't seen SF's DD214 and neither have I. Have you taken him up on his offer? I'll give you the same one. Meet me at the Justice and Admin. Center (fancy name for a courthouse) where I live and have a walk through with me. Ask people that have known me for 25 + years and don't forget to ask my brother.

I can tell you right now, you're trying to start some popularity contest B.S. with me because you don't like me personally. And I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but nobody can read a few paragraphs of someone else's opinion and decide their character. So, until you can show me where I threw any weight around, you are blowing smoke up people's arse for brownie points. You need to stick to the OP and leave the personality sh!+ out of it. I really don't care for gutless wonders that like playing Keyboard Commando. When I have a personal problem with anyone, I have enough class to take it to PM. I don't act like a closet nazi that worships the tactics of Nancy Pelosi and Maxine Waters.

To some of you, I don't know what your problem is, but this divisive B.S. needs to go. I've put my life on the line in defense of this country. My wars may not be the ones some of you have experience with, but I'm working on behalf of the United States Constitution as originally written and intended. I don't need your permission for it; don't need for you to agree with me; don't need the accolades of the masses; don't care about your endorsement. You can feed that to egotists. If you want to know who is doing something on behalf of America, see who is stopping the B.S. - *not initiating it*. If you cannot point to some justification for the personal attack leveled at me, you pretty much told us who and WHAT you are.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

With me, what ya see is what ya get.
Just an old soldier who did one enlistment and got out.
I'd rather be with other old soldiers than anyone else. Or sailors, marines, or airmen.

Just glad to be alive.


----------



## The Resister

The Resister said:


> What weight am I throwing around, sir? If you would like me to address something specific, so state it. You forfeit your anonymity, I'll forfeit mine. In this thread what claim did I make that requires one to have some inside information or experience in order to form an opinion?
> 
> What weight did I throw around? What did I do that justified a personal attack? I didn't even take a side. I've made it crystal clear where I got my information from. So, how come you are talking sh!+ against me? Somewhere along the line I offended you and, consequently, you think I should have to post all my personal information on this board. What a freaking crock! You didn't see SF posting his stuff here do you?
> 
> He said, come where he is at and he will take you around and show you. I've been offering the same deal for *YEARS*. How in the Hell did I throw my weight around by giving a simple opinion? Look, Dude, my critics are all Democrats. They want a popularity vote. You haven't seen SF's DD214 and neither have I. Have you taken him up on his offer? I'll give you the same one. Meet me at the Justice and Admin. Center (fancy name for a courthouse) where I live and have a walk through with me. Ask people that have known me for 25 + years and don't forget to ask my brother.
> 
> I can tell you right now, you're trying to start some popularity contest B.S. with me because you don't like me personally. And I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but nobody can read a few paragraphs of someone else's opinion and decide their character. So, until you can show me where I threw any weight around, you are blowing smoke up people's arse for brownie points. You need to stick to the OP and leave the personality sh!+ out of it. I really don't care for gutless wonders that like playing Keyboard Commando. When I have a personal problem with anyone, I have enough class to take it to PM. I don't act like a closet nazi that worships the tactics of Nancy Pelosi and Maxine Waters.
> 
> To some of you, I don't know what your problem is, but this divisive B.S. needs to go. I've put my life on the line in defense of this country. My wars may not be the ones some of you have experience with, but I'm working on behalf of the United States Constitution as originally written and intended. I don't need your permission for it; don't need for you to agree with me; don't need the accolades of the masses; don't care about your endorsement. You can feed that to egotists. If you want to know who is doing something on behalf of America, see who is stopping the B.S. - *not initiating it*. If you cannot point to some justification for the personal attack leveled at me, you pretty much told us who and WHAT you are.


BTW, it's a damn lie that I've posted *ANYTHING *claiming how "_important_" I am. *Show it* to me in this thread or STFU.


----------



## The Resister

rice paddy daddy said:


> With me, what ya see is what ya get.
> Just an old soldier who did one enlistment and got out.
> I'd rather be with other old soldiers than anyone else. Or sailors, marines, or airmen.
> 
> Just glad to be alive.


I would've been* willing to try* and do more, but when it comes to military endeavors, at 17 they were pulling out of Vietnam. I did go back and try to get in again before I got too old. I had done everything required except some final paperwork and being sworn in. I was involved in a near fatal car accident the day before Thanksgiving (a few days before I was to get sworn in) which destroyed any hope of a military career. The reason for wanting to serve was, I thought at the time, noble enough. Lebanese Muslims used truck bombs to attack a military base and kill over 200 Marines.

The important thing to bear in mind is, that did* not* keep me from doing everything possible to be of a service to my country and making sure that the people we've lost in wars will never be in vain. There are *TWO* fights being fought: the military fight that puts our military in harm's way and the fight at home to make sure Freedom and Liberty are not taken because the citizenry for failed to vote, speak out, debate with their brethren, and serve as the last line of defense in a Free Country. Armed, educated, informed, committed, and determined are my qualifications. Doesn't make me better than anyone else, but it doesn't mean I don't know what it's like to be in the sh!+. It may not have been to the degree that soldiers that had to face combat have, but I've always been willing to do my part. What more can you ask of me?


----------



## Chiefster23

To all the other forum members: Mr. Resister is a true-believer, a zealot, AN ACTIVIST! As such, you will never, ever change his mind about anything. He has been everywhere, seen everything, and knows it all! He is just here casting his pearls of wisdom among us swine. We should all be very grateful for his wisdom and insight. So guys, IMHO you are wasting your time conversing with him. HE ALREADY KNOW EVERYTHING AND IS 100% SURE HE IS ALWAYS RIGHT! You will never change his mind or win an argument with him so why bother? (He is just like my ex wife. :vs_no_no_no


----------



## The Resister

Chiefster23 said:


> To all the other forum members: Mr. Resister is a true-believer, a zealot, AN ACTIVIST! As such, you will never, ever change his mind about anything. He has been everywhere, seen everything, and knows it all! He is just here casting his pearls of wisdom among us swine. We should all be very grateful for his wisdom and insight. So guys, IMHO you are wasting your time conversing with him. HE ALREADY KNOW EVERYTHING AND IS 100% SURE HE IS ALWAYS RIGHT! You will never change his mind or win an argument with him so why bother? (He is just like my ex wife. :vs_no_no_no


First, this is *NOT* a referendum about me. Just because I post links to say there are two sides to every story doesn't mean a damn thing.

Second, if you had a problem with me, and you had any guts, this would have been a PM, NOT you sticking your lips onto SF's ass for brownie points. If you want to get cozy with SF, PM him; don't try and derail someone else's thread

Third, what you're saying about me is pure projection by you. THAT might be an indication why you're wife is an ex. You're overbearing, judgmental, and a smart ass... and the reason you don't say controversial things in public is because it constitutes fighting words which, in Georgia, precludes you being able to do much about it when you get the reaction you'd be after. It's safer for people who are cowardly to blow smoke when they don't have to look in some other guy's eyes.


----------



## StratMaster

At the very real risk of everyone turning their attention to ME and collectively kicking MY ribs in:

As per @Coastie dad, I have no dog in this fight either, other than allowing the simple truth to have its day.

Sure is a lot of chest beating in this thread, and again very few demonstrable facts.

A TON of irrelevant observations and statements. Two tons of anecdotal hearsay evidence twice removed. Loyalties overriding objective evaluation and impartial consideration... with "rights" to defend oneself bestowed upon one side and withheld from the other. Disrespectful exchanges and foaming-at-the mouth declarations... also all mostly _irrelevant to the issue being considered.
_
If Kyle went before a judge, the judge would NOT announce "Hey! We served in the same unit... case dismissed!!!* Ditto for Ventura in case you're thinking I'm taking sides.* It's not how things work, and not how we WANT things to work. This would be a clear case of loyalties overriding objective considerations.

What we need here is to be able to read the trial transcript. The hurdle to win such a case is very very HIGH, with a huge burden on the plaintiff to prove his case. I would like to evaluate for myself how and why they felt that hurdle was cleared and that huge burden met.


----------



## A Watchman

I have been watching this dialogue, and the reality is all of the participants are on the same team and whole heartedly active players with both feet in .... just from a different flank and observation point. Here's what I know, if trump can manage to live through his presidency and maybe another one, the SCOTUS just might delay the inevitable in this once great Republic. May God bless America.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Oh how I have missed your epic 10 paragraph responses...internet posting...oh your attacking me
.perspective on things resistor.

I did not call you anything or say you haven't done things...i said it B'S to go around calling a dead guy a liar and pushing the belief, whether stated or inferred, that he wasn't a hero.

Now get on with getting on and do it in as few paragraphs as you can Tom clancy.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> Oh how I have missed your epic 10 paragraph responses...internet posting...oh your attacking me
> .perspective on things resistor.
> 
> I did not call you anything or say you haven't done things...i said it B'S to go around calling a dead guy a liar and pushing the belief, whether stated or inferred, that he wasn't a hero.
> 
> Now get on with getting on and do it in as few paragraphs as you can Tom clancy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


If ten or twelve paragraphs are too much for you, you should consider Twitter rather than a *discussion board*.

I have stipulated, in no uncertain terms, Chris Kyle is one where we go *above* merely honoring his service. He dedicated his LIFE to this country. Wherever the truth lies between Kyle and Ventura, does not take away a single ounce of the honor and respect due the man. I went to see the movie the night it came out. I feel a tinge of pride for our country to have been represented by the man.

So, he had a tiff with ex wrestler, Jesse Ventura. BFD. I entered this thread with a casual opinion that won't change the balance of life one iota. We're not jurors and none of us can prove the other wrong. Nothing I said was worth the insults and derailing of this thread.


----------



## Old SF Guy

The Resister said:


> If ten or twelve paragraphs are too much for you, you should consider Twitter rather than a *discussion board*.
> 
> I have stipulated, in no uncertain terms, Chris Kyle is one where we go *above* merely honoring his service. He dedicated his LIFE to this country. Wherever the truth lies between Kyle and Ventura, does not take away a single ounce of the honor and respect due the man. I went to see the movie the night it came out. I feel a tinge of pride for our country to have been represented by the man.
> 
> So, he had a tiff with ex wrestler, Jesse Ventura. BFD. I entered this thread with a casual opinion that won't change the balance of life one iota. We're not jurors and none of us can prove the other wrong. Nothing I said was worth the insults and derailing of this thread.


that was my whole point...this entire thread is about throwing a dead heroes name out there for whatever stupid reason and trying to make a discussion about if he is a liar or not.... My comments where fairly straight forward... Doing so is cowardly and failry petty in my view. That is it...If you want to go on with the "My feelings are hurt" bit then so be it.

As far as your posts. I understand this is a debate/discussion forum....but I just flat refuse to read through 10 paragraphs of quoted text to read what your trying to say in a single post. Nothing wrong with you doing it...Fire away there hop-a-long, fire away. Makes me no never mind. I ain't calling you out. Just said you and RJames were cut from the same sack....but I did call him a One balled flop eared Calico kitten.....but really....it'n that just the cutest image? We all love cats here....even one balled kittens.


----------



## MountainGirl




----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> that was my whole point...this entire thread is about throwing a dead heroes name out there for whatever stupid reason and trying to make a discussion about if he is a liar or not.... My comments where fairly straight forward... Doing so is cowardly and failry petty in my view. That is it...If you want to go on with the "My feelings are hurt" bit then so be it.
> 
> As far as your posts. I understand this is a debate/discussion forum....but I just flat refuse to read through 10 paragraphs of quoted text to read what your trying to say in a single post. Nothing wrong with you doing it...Fire away there hop-a-long, fire away. Makes me no never mind. I ain't calling you out. Just said you and RJames were cut from the same sack....but I did call him a One balled flop eared Calico kitten.....but really....it'n that just the cutest image? We all love cats here....even one balled kittens.


What you read is your prerogative. Nothing wrong with having a discussion about people - they're just mortals and wondering what the real story is. As always, it will be between the differing stories. In real life, it don't matter what the truth is. It only matters what the jury says... guilty or not, it's immaterial after that point.

As for the name calling, it's better to have one ball than none at all. And even a one balled cat can have fun with a mouse. It's worth thinking about.


----------



## Denton

I like fried catfish and grits. That is not hearsay. That's a fact.


----------



## Coastie dad

Well, now that I'm back, I just want you to know that because I refuse to talk to your belligerent self any longer does not mean Im taking your command for me to STFU.

Your defensive rant and over the top reaction speaks volumes.


----------



## Denton

Coastie dad said:


> Well, now that I'm back, I just want you to know that because I refuse to talk to your belligerent self any longer does not mean Im taking your command for me to STFU.
> 
> Your defensive rant and over the top reaction speaks volumes.


What'd I say??? I merely asserted a fact. I like fried catfish and grits!


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> What'd I say??? I merely asserted a fact. I like fried catfish and grits!


I sure miss grits. Nobody serves 'em anywhere on the left coast, we are entirely gritless. I get to the east coast every 10 years or so and eat grits like they're gonna outlaw them tomorrow.


----------



## Denton

StratMaster said:


> I sure miss grits. Nobody serves 'em anywhere on the left coast, we are entirely gritless. I get to the east coast every 10 years or so and eat grits like they're gonna outlaw them tomorrow.


Don't they sell grits at the grocery stores?


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> Don't they sell grits at the grocery stores?


If they do, I have never found them.
In Florida, every restaurant I stopped at offered taters or grits for breakfast. Never see 'em on a menu out here.


----------



## Denton

StratMaster said:


> If they do, I have never found them.
> In Florida, every restaurant I stopped at offered taters or grits for breakfast. Never see 'em on a menu out here.


Wifey buys grits on the net. Organic, non-GMO stuff.


----------



## Coastie dad

Fact #1: Coal Creek Smokehouse in Rocky Top Tennessee serves cheese grits with bbq pork.

Fact #2: You can't find grits or lard in the grocery store in Hagerstown MD.

Fact #3: Asking for grits and /or biscuits and gravy in Nigara Falls NY will result in humorous looks of confusion on the tattooed and pierced waitress. She may even tell you that cream of wheat is the same, just like iced tea with 3 packs of sweet n low is the same as sweet tea.


----------



## azrancher

I never did like grits, mom always said put milk on them, they'll taste better... I thought why would I want to ruin good milk like that?

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman

The best cheese grits I ever ate was in downtown Jackson Mississippi at the Marriot Hotel. Oh my, the little 70 something black lady that made them was awesome. I tried to get her to take me home with her and feed me for a while.


----------



## Chiefster23

Grits are available in Walmart here in PA. They are great with bacon flavored spam or ham slices. You can probably order them from walmart.com. I’m getting hungry!


----------



## Old SF Guy

@Resister I didn't say you had one ball, I said RJames did, I said you were cut from the same sack...subtle differences...you seem to miss those

Just as in a court case, It's not what is true or not, its what you can convince 12 people of. In this case the burden was on the defense because the bok had been written creating the offense of Slander...So Chris had to essentially prove a fight occurred and that it was justified. 

I don't know about you, but the story I tell my friends about an action begins to change the moment "I might get charged with a crime" begins to be considered.

I'm not going to say Chris lied, embellished or didn't. I'm saying he is dead, and JackAngus starting this thread used the wrong sort of preposition to get a meaningful dialog started.

So I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt there pumpkin, and simply assume that you meant no ill will towards Chris and wasn't demeaning his contribution to our great country.

Now as far as me...I'm right here Transister....I'll engage in just about any activity once ...maybe even twice....so bring it on. You mentioned all my BS... Well, I got 32 years of Special Operations experience....I am happy to prove it at any time. 20 with the Army and Special Forces, 4 with JSOC, and 8 more working with the Navy Seals.

Final note...You said it yourself...Seals go through the same training as UDT, and after a little more training they are redesignated SEALS.... Well Well Doctors all go through the same basic medical trainng....and after a little bit more training they become neurologists. PIlots go through the same flight school training...then after a little more training they become Astronauts...

Venutura is a Pilot pretending to be an Astronaut.


----------



## Annie

Denton said:


> What'd I say??? I merely asserted a fact. I like fried catfish and grits!


Ooooo, I had some grits the last time I was in North Carolina. It tasted like mush. Blech. Maybe they're better in Alabama.

ETA: may Kyle rest in peace, and that's all I got to say on the matter.


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> @Resister I didn't say you had one ball, I said RJames did, I said you were cut from the same sack...subtle differences...you seem to miss those
> 
> Just as in a court case, It's not what is true or not, its what you can convince 12 people of. In this case the burden was on the defense because the bok had been written creating the offense of Slander...So Chris had to essentially prove a fight occurred and that it was justified.
> 
> I don't know about you, but the story I tell my friends about an action begins to change the moment "I might get charged with a crime" begins to be considered.
> 
> I'm not going to say Chris lied, embellished or didn't. I'm saying he is dead, and JackAngus starting this thread used the wrong sort of preposition to get a meaningful dialog started.
> 
> So I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt there pumpkin, and simply assume that you meant no ill will towards Chris and wasn't demeaning his contribution to our great country.
> 
> Now as far as me...I'm right here Transister....I'll engage in just about any activity once ...maybe even twice....so bring it on. You mentioned all my BS... Well, I got 32 years of Special Operations experience....I am happy to prove it at any time. 20 with the Army and Special Forces, 4 with JSOC, and 8 more working with the Navy Seals.
> 
> Final note...You said it yourself...Seals go through the same training as UDT, and after a little more training they are redesignated SEALS.... Well Well Doctors all go through the same basic medical trainng....and after a little bit more training they become neurologists. PIlots go through the same flight school training...then after a little more training they become Astronauts...
> 
> Venutura is a Pilot pretending to be an Astronaut.


This guy thinks Jesse is a Seal. Looks like he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> This guy thinks Jesse is a Seal. Looks like he knows what he's talking about.





> Ventura enlisted into the United States Navy and joined the Underwater Demolition Team (UDT) after graduating from Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL (BUD/S) school. Ventura frequently references his military service in public, and a lawyer from San Diego criticized him for faking his claims of being a SEAL. Although Ventura never completed the extra 26 weeks of training to become a SEAL, the UDTs were broken apart and combined with the SEAL teams after Vietnam. Ventura claims that UDTs simply refer to themselves as SEALs due to the restructuring. Despite his membership with Underwater Demolition Team 12, Ventura never saw combat during Vietnam although he did receive the Vietnam Service Medal.


https://www.military.com/veteran-jo...-transition/famous-veteran-jesse-ventura.html


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> https://www.military.com/veteran-jo...-transition/famous-veteran-jesse-ventura.html


WHats an extra 26 weeks of training???? I can fly that damn Space Shuttle...I've flown a Cessna Gawd Damnit!!!!


----------



## Jackangus

Denton said:


> https://www.military.com/veteran-jo...-transition/famous-veteran-jesse-ventura.html


Don't know how reliable that source is. I'm not defending him though. I just found that video and thought it was worth putting up. The guy seems to know his stuff and he goes around exposing fake Seals.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> This guy thinks Jesse is a Seal. Looks like he knows what he's talking about.


Yeah I work daily with Trident wearing Seals....They don't think so.

Whats 26 weeks of additional training gonna teach Ventura that he didn't learn during the Predator movie? Next time you go in to the doctor for major surgery...don't bother asking him if he went just went to med school or if he actually specializes in what your being operated on....cause yeah....I guess you can call him a Doctor. Subtle differences cat.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Don't know how reliable that source is. I'm not defending him though. I just found that video and thought it was worth putting up. The guy seems to know his stuff and he goes around exposing fake Seals.


It because Seals do respect their heritage and they do see the forefathers of SEALS as the UDT....but even though they may grant them the courtesy of calling them seals...it is bad form for the UDT guys who didn't go through SEAL training to exert that they are SEALs.....Subtle differences again.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Look I am all about free speech. Say what you will, think what you will. The difference between your view and mine is simple....I'm giving you first hand accounts of SOF mindset on this...and your giving me links to someone who said something. I'm not trying to convince you to change your mind...I don't care what most people think. I don't care about Ventura.

I do care that this thread started out by calling into question a dead heroes integrity and many of the posters agreed with it. Hey, It's your right. I just think its a pretty petty sorry assed thing to do.

Don't like it, Well...as the great beloved Madonna said "Express yourself"


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> Look I am all about free speech. Say what you will, think what you will. The difference between your view and mine is simple....I'm giving you first hand accounts of SOF mindset on this...and your giving me links to someone who said something. I'm not trying to convince you to change your mind...I don't care what most people think. I don't care about Ventura.
> 
> I do care that this thread started out by calling into question a dead heroes integrity and many of the posters agreed with it. Hey, It's your right. I just think its a pretty petty sorry assed thing to do.
> 
> Don't like it, Well...as the great beloved Madonna said "Express yourself"


Bottom line is, he was clearly a liar. 
He may have been a great sniper and a hero but he made shit up to make himself look good, and to sell his book.

A big thing as you should know being ex military like me, is honesty. 
I was taught to despise liars and thieves. You were probably taught the same.
Just because he was a good killer does not take away he was a liar. I'm sure if this guy was not from the US you would not be defending him.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Bottom line is, he was clearly a liar.
> He may have been a great sniper and a hero but he made shit up to make himself look good, and to sell his book.
> 
> A big thing as you should know being ex military like me, is honesty.
> I was taught to despise liars and thieves. You were probably taught the same.
> Just because he was a good killer does not take away he was a liar. I'm sure if this guy was not from the US you would not be defending him.


I never met the guy. What I learned in the military was to be reserved in my judgement. I wasn't there. I don't know...so I won't say what he was, other than he was a man and as frail as we all are.

I think your being pretty judgmental on someone you never met, talked to, or interacted with, and who isn't here to defend himself. That's your right cat....I just think your a pu ssy for doing it.....that's my right.


----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> @Resister I didn't say you had one ball, I said RJames did, I said you were cut from the same sack...subtle differences...you seem to miss those
> 
> Just as in a court case, It's not what is true or not, its what you can convince 12 people of. In this case the burden was on the defense because the bok had been written creating the offense of Slander...So Chris had to essentially prove a fight occurred and that it was justified.
> 
> I don't know about you, but the story I tell my friends about an action begins to change the moment "I might get charged with a crime" begins to be considered.
> 
> I'm not going to say Chris lied, embellished or didn't. I'm saying he is dead, and JackAngus starting this thread used the wrong sort of preposition to get a meaningful dialog started.
> 
> So I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt there pumpkin, and simply assume that you meant no ill will towards Chris and wasn't demeaning his contribution to our great country.
> 
> Now as far as me...I'm right here Transister....I'll engage in just about any activity once ...maybe even twice....so bring it on. You mentioned all my BS... Well, I got 32 years of Special Operations experience....I am happy to prove it at any time. 20 with the Army and Special Forces, 4 with JSOC, and 8 more working with the Navy Seals.
> 
> Final note...You said it yourself...Seals go through the same training as UDT, and after a little more training they are redesignated SEALS.... Well Well Doctors all go through the same basic medical trainng....and after a little bit more training they become neurologists. PIlots go through the same flight school training...then after a little more training they become Astronauts...
> 
> Venutura is a Pilot pretending to be an Astronaut.


I never said the sh8t you claim and you fall back on your name calling. UDT predated Navy SEALs. I provide you proof that the NAVY says UDT and SEAL are basically the same thing. Now, if you're asking me who I'm going to believe, it won't be the pissant on a discussion board making phony claims.

The giveaway to your absolute phoniness is that you start crap with people on the Internet and expect them to bow down and kiss your ass while you pretend to be some kind of hero. An experienced SF operator would not be intimidated by anonymous posters on a discussion board. He'd celebrate the fact that they had the Freedom of Expression actual military personnel fought and died to protect.

A real SF operator would not disrespect the military by calling civilians names on the Internet. Since you blow smoke from a distance, I can tell you now, calling me a ****** is pure projection on your part. You're a bully and that doesn't speak well for any branch of our armed forces.

Some may buy your B.S., but for you to delight in starting flame wars and never getting over yourself is the epitome of immaturity and stupidity. So arrogance and self righteousness is required of SF operators? I think not. Unnecessarily creating divisiveness and initiating flame wars instead of going to PM and telling me to name the time and place say more about you than all the bandwidth on the Internet.

I have not belittled nor disrespected Chris Kyle in any way, shape, fashion or form. You realize that, but as long as you can lie like Slick Willy Clinton, you might be able to sustain this flame fest, but rest assured, you haven't shown me one damn thing except your ability to start meaningless flame fests that divide people who should be on the same side of the fight. There may come a time in your life you'd wish you had people like me or RJames to cover you if the SHTF. Then again, calling me names and screwing with me in open forum is about the most chickensH!+ thing a "_man_" can do (and real men don't do.) If you're calling me out, I'm not a hard man to find. When a man tells me to name the time and place, I do it post haste. Learn how to use your PM if you're issuing a threat.

Grandstanding is not a very mature thing to do. What does your SF really stand for? Stupid f^(k? I came here to post. You came looking to brow beat people. I just called your bluff. Your OCD won't allow you to drop it and I don't see your car in my neighborhood. That's all the people need to know.


----------



## Old SF Guy

The Resister said:


> I never said the sh8t you claim and you fall back on your name calling. UDT predated Navy SEALs. I provide you proof that the NAVY says UDT and SEAL are basically the same thing. Now, if you're asking me who I'm going to believe, it won't be the pissant on a discussion board making phony claims.
> 
> The giveaway to your absolute phoniness is that you start crap with people on the Internet and expect them to bow down and kiss your ass while you pretend to be some kind of hero. An experienced SF operator would not be intimidated by anonymous posters on a discussion board. He'd celebrate the fact that they had the Freedom of Expression actual military personnel fought and died to protect.
> 
> A real SF operator would not disrespect the military by calling civilians names on the Internet. Since you blow smoke from a distance, I can tell you now, calling me a ****** is pure projection on your part. You're a bully and that doesn't speak well for any branch of our armed forces.
> 
> Some may buy your B.S., but for you to delight in starting flame wars and never getting over yourself is the epitome of immaturity and stupidity. So arrogance and self righteousness is required of SF operators? I think not. Unnecessarily creating divisiveness and initiating flame wars instead of going to PM and telling me to name the time and place say more about you than all the bandwidth on the Internet.
> 
> I have not belittled nor disrespected Chris Kyle in any way, shape, fashion or form. You realize that, but as long as you can lie like Slick Willy Clinton, you might be able to sustain this flame fest, but rest assured, you haven't shown me one damn thing except your ability to start meaningless flame fests that divide people who should be on the same side of the fight. There may come a time in your life you'd wish you had people like me or RJames to cover you if the SHTF. Then again, calling me names and screwing with me in open forum is about the most chickensH!+ thing a "_man_" can do (and real men don't do.) If you're calling me out, I'm not a hard man to find. When a man tells me to name the time and place, I do it post haste. Learn how to use your PM if you're issuing a threat.
> 
> Grandstanding is not a very mature thing to do. What does your SF really stand for? Stupid f^(k? I came here to post. You came looking to brow beat people. I just called your bluff. Your OCD won't allow you to drop it and I don't see your car in my neighborhood. That's all the people need to know.


Well hells bells Kitty Cat.... How you do come up the victim...

First of all I never PM'd you or anyone else.... Why? Cause I don't give two shits what you do. People can go read what I said. I never called you a ******...at least not that I can ever remember.... except for at this very moment...You little ******.

I didn't say anything other than you were cut from the same sack as RJames, you post a lot of paragraphs that I won;t read through....and It's cowardly to attack a dead man's integrity.

Other than that, I said I don't want to hear your "charging hell with nothing more than a knife" stories.

You don't like that...give me your preferred Pronoun Nancy and we will see how I respond.

Now if RJames wants to confront me on the one balled Calico Kitty thing...Guilty as charged.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> I never said the sh8t you claim and you fall back on your name calling. UDT predated Navy SEALs. I provide you proof that the NAVY says UDT and SEAL are basically the same thing. Now, if you're asking me who I'm going to believe, it won't be the pissant on a discussion board making phony claims.
> 
> The giveaway to your absolute phoniness is that you start crap with people on the Internet and expect them to bow down and kiss your ass while you pretend to be some kind of hero. An experienced SF operator would not be intimidated by anonymous posters on a discussion board. He'd celebrate the fact that they had the Freedom of Expression actual military personnel fought and died to protect.
> 
> A real SF operator would not disrespect the military by calling civilians names on the Internet. Since you blow smoke from a distance, I can tell you now, calling me a ****** is pure projection on your part. You're a bully and that doesn't speak well for any branch of our armed forces.
> 
> Some may buy your B.S., but for you to delight in starting flame wars and never getting over yourself is the epitome of immaturity and stupidity. So arrogance and self righteousness is required of SF operators? I think not. Unnecessarily creating divisiveness and initiating flame wars instead of going to PM and telling me to name the time and place say more about you than all the bandwidth on the Internet.
> 
> I have not belittled nor disrespected Chris Kyle in any way, shape, fashion or form. You realize that, but as long as you can lie like Slick Willy Clinton, you might be able to sustain this flame fest, but rest assured, you haven't shown me one damn thing except your ability to start meaningless flame fests that divide people who should be on the same side of the fight. There may come a time in your life you'd wish you had people like me or RJames to cover you if the SHTF. Then again, calling me names and screwing with me in open forum is about the most chickensH!+ thing a "_man_" can do (and real men don't do.) If you're calling me out, I'm not a hard man to find. When a man tells me to name the time and place, I do it post haste. Learn how to use your PM if you're issuing a threat.
> 
> Grandstanding is not a very mature thing to do. What does your SF really stand for? Stupid f^(k? I came here to post. You came looking to brow beat people. I just called your bluff. Your OCD won't allow you to drop it and I don't see your car in my neighborhood. That's all the people need to know.


OK, listen up.

You are correct that Old SF Guy misunderstood what you said in the first place. I noticed that right off and hoped it would get sorted out. Seems it didn't. We all misunderstand from time to time, so just let it go.

No, UDT and SEAL are not the same thing. More training is involved with SEAL. No, I was neither, but my old boss, Goat, was UDT. He made it clear he was UDT and not SEAL.

Old SF Guy is the real deal. Why would you think an SF guy would not call names on the internet or anywhere else? They are as human as the rest of us. Furthermore, it doesn't reflect on the military.

I think you should take him up on the invitation to meet him. He'll take you on that tour he promied. You'll find him to be a gentleman. You'll learn things, and so will he.


----------



## Denton

@Old SF Guy - Why is it you called Resister Nancy but refer to me as Jane and then insinuate I am an ignorant slut? Not cool, bro!

(SNL skit reference, for those who aren't aware of Jane, the ignorant slut)


----------



## Old SF Guy

Denton said:


> @Old SF Guy - Why is it you called Resister Nancy but refer to me as Jane and then insinuate I am an ignorant slut? Not cool, bro!
> 
> (SNL skit reference, for those who aren't aware of Jane, the ignorant slut)


Cause all my bitches get a new name!!!!!


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Cause all my bitches get a new name!!!!!


Yeah, well, beg all you want I am NOT shaving my legs!


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> I never met the guy. What I learned in the military was to be reserved in my judgement. I wasn't there. I don't know...so I won't say what he was, other than he was a man and as frail as we all are.
> 
> I think your being pretty judgmental on someone you never met, talked to, or interacted with, and who isn't here to defend himself. That's your right cat....I just think your a pu ssy for doing it.....that's my right.


The fact he is dead does not mean you can't say he lied about something. Saying he killed 30 US civillan looters on top of the Superdome came from his mouth. Clearly that is a lie. 
I have said the whole thread he was a bad ass when it came to war and fighting he was very good. I never once said the contrary.
However, It does bother me he made up big lies like the one I mentioned above. That's all I am saying.
I'm no pussy by the way.


----------



## Old SF Guy

HEre's what I'll do...I'm gonna go re-read this and see if I have been over reacting.


My meds changed and I'm a little more carefree these days than before. And I have to admit, I find an obscene amount of enjoyment in replying to challenges....So I will take a hiatus to check myself....


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> The fact he is dead does not mean you can't say he lied about something. Saying he killed 30 US civillan looters on top of the Superdome came from his mouth. Clearly that is a lie.
> I have said the whole thread he was a bad ass when it came to war and fighting he was very good. I never once said the contrary.
> However, It does bother me he made up big lies like the one I mentioned above. That's all I am saying.
> I'm no pussy by the way.


OK....


----------



## Old SF Guy

OK, Re-read what was written. I see where I missed a couple and assumed Resister was on RJames side of the kitty litter. So sorry for the ****** remark there Nancy.


Now if you want to continue to put me down, we can go on down this path. You were not demeaning Chris and I apologize to you. The rest of you calling him a Liar...I still think its a petty thing to bring up.


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> OK, Re-read what was written. I see where I missed a couple and assumed Resister was on RJames side of the kitty litter. So sorry for the ****** remark there Nancy.
> 
> Now if you want to continue to put me down, we can go on down this path. You were not demeaning Chris and I apologize to you. The rest of you calling him a Liar...I still think its a petty thing to bring up.


Here's an idea, why don't you read the thread properly before you start abusing people?


----------



## StratMaster

Old SF Guy said:


> HEre's what I'll do...I'm gonna go re-read this and see if I have been over reacting.
> 
> My meds changed and I'm a little more carefree these days than before. And I have to admit, I find an obscene amount of enjoyment in replying to challenges....So I will take a hiatus to check myself....


It's funny you should say that SF... I too am on a new medication. Usually I am a misanthropic old curmudgeon, going about my business quietly with a look on my face that says "don't even start". 
Now I catch myself merrily conversing with strangers at the grocery store.
Man it's irritating.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Here's an idea, why don't you read the thread properly before you start abusing people?


Sorry Cat....You started the Chris Kyle is a Liar thread.... You own that one kitty cat.


----------



## StratMaster

Jackangus said:


> Here's an idea, why don't you read the thread properly before you start abusing people?


Where's the fun in that?
Seriously though... pretty good rumble with a few fat lips and a couple black eyes. Kind of in our nature for some of us.
An apology has been extended and should be received with the same honorable spirit.
Let's all metaphorically shake hands and buy each other beers. We all have far more in common than the occasional issue which separates us.


----------



## Old SF Guy

StratMaster said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> Seriously though... pretty good rumble with a few fat lips and a couple black eyes. Kind of in our nature for some of us.
> An apology has been extended and should be received with the same honorable spirit.
> Let's all metaphorically shake hands and buy each other beers. We all have far more in common than the occasional issue which separates us.


Well I'm here as long as folks want to call my brother in arms a Liar.... I won't say your wrong...I'm just gonna call you a pussy.


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> Sorry Cat....You started the Chris Kyle is a Liar thread.... You own that one kitty cat.


There's a big difference between starting a thread, which should be a discussion and calling someone a pussy or a ******.
He did lie. That's a fact. He did lie about knocking Ventura down. He lied about killing 30 US civillians. He more than likely lied about killing two car jackers at a gas station. He was not completly truthful about his medal count.

You are making this pretty personal. You are being a keyboard warrior at the moment. I bet you would not say that to my face.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Here's what I think..... I think Chris was human, I think he was as prone to self promotion as any of us. I think I don't know, what I don't know.

Here is what I know.... I know Chris earned some level of understanding. I know Chris earned some forgiveness for some indulgence in fabrication. I know Chris deserves better than having people call him a liar after he is gone. You want to talk about whether the book was inflated? We can talk about that, whether that was encouraged, perpetuated, or inputted by his publishers we don't know.

But I know he deserves some respect and dignity in his life. To act as though he set out to overtake the record of White Feather" Hathcock rather than had it thrust upon him by life is guess work and assumption. He died trying to help out others..... trying to give back to our community.

Do what you will Cats....I'mma do me...and do what I do...herd cats.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> There's a big difference between starting a thread, which should be a discussion and calling someone a pussy or a ******.
> He did lie. That's a fact. He did lie about knocking Ventura down. He lied about killing 30 US civillians. He more than likely lied about killing two car jackers at a gas station. He was not completly truthful about his medal count.
> 
> You are making this pretty personal. You are being a keyboard warrior at the moment. I bet you would not say that to my face.


Your absolutely right.... I wouldn't say a damn thing. I'd punch you in your pussy mouth.


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Your absolutely right.... I wouldn't say a damn thing. I'd punch you in your pussy mouth.


Simmer down, Francis.


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> There's a big difference between starting a thread, which should be a discussion and calling someone a pussy or a ******.
> He did lie. That's a fact. He did lie about knocking Ventura down. He lied about killing 30 US civillians. He more than likely lied about killing two car jackers at a gas station. He was not completly truthful about his medal count.
> 
> You are making this pretty personal. You are being a keyboard warrior at the moment. I bet you would not say that to my face.


What was the reason for this thread, again? I noticed you brought up the American thing, earlier.


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> Here's what I think..... I think Chris was human, I think he was as prone to self promotion as any of us. I think I don't know, what I don't know.
> 
> Here is what I know.... I know Chris earned some level of understanding. I know Chris earned some forgiveness for some indulgence in fabrication. I know Chris deserves better than having people call him a liar after he is gone. You want to talk about whether the book was inflated? We can talk about that, whether that was encouraged, perpetuated, or inputted by his publishers we don't know.
> 
> But I know he deserves some respect and dignity in his life. To act as though he set out to overtake the record of White Feather" Hathcock rather than had it thrust upon him by life is guess work and assumption. He died trying to help out others..... trying to give back to our community.
> 
> Do what you will Cats....I'mma do me...and do what I do...herd cats.


Again, he was a great warrior. How many times do I have to say that?

I can hardly understand what you are saying. You need to go and get some lessons on how to write properly. You are semi-literate.

Normally when someone acts tough, they're usually not.


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> Your absolutely right.... I wouldn't say a damn thing. I'd punch you in your pussy mouth.


No you wouldn't. People that say that, don't.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Again, he was a great warrior. How many times do I have to say that?
> 
> I can hardly understand what you are saying. You need to go and get some lessons on how to write properly. You are semi-literate.
> 
> Normally when someone acts tough, they're usually not.


That's cause you can't speak *******-anese you damn British subject....You want the Queens English, go to a damn British Site


----------



## Jackangus

Denton said:


> What was the reason for this thread, again? I noticed you brought up the American thing, earlier.


Denton, I am trying to be polite. It's old sf that's not.
Please try to be fair?


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> That's cause you can't speak *******-anese you damn British subject....You want the Queens English, go to a damn British Site


You said you never knew Chris Kyle. Why are you taking this so personal?


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> Denton, I am being very polite. It's old sf that's not.
> Please try to be fair?


Oh, I am fair. Old SF Guy has been polite, as far as we older soldiers are concerned. That has nothing to do with my question. Mayhaps ye be deflecting?


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Denton, I am trying to be polite. It's old sf that's not.
> Please try to be fair?


Hell man..... I was being polite. You shoulda seen me when I was drinking.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Jackangus said:


> No you wouldn't. People that say that, don't.


You are wrong on that statement.

I cannot say too much just that there has been multiple occasions where I became committed and then followed through without saying anything.

That is just basic Warrior skills you're not going to alert an enemy "hey I'm coming".

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> You said you never knew Chris Kyle. Why are you taking this so personal?


MAybe I can answer that. Go back to the beginning of the thread and see my first response. What else need be said and maintain decency?


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> You said you never knew Chris Kyle. Why are you taking this so personal?


I knew CHris by Reputation in the community, We were not friends. I have friends who where his friends. Why am I taking this personal? Your calling a fallen hero and respected member of my community a Liar....

Maybe that's the American in me...


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> Hell man..... I was being polite. You shoulda seen me when I was drinking.


Old SF, this is getting out of hand. I think maybe we might get on in the real world. I apoloigise for any offence caused. Maybe i'm being a bit of a dick.


----------



## Jackangus

MaterielGeneral said:


> You are wrong on that statement.
> 
> I cannot say too much just that there has been multiple occasions where I became committed and then followed through without saying anything.
> 
> That is just basic Warrior skills you're not going to alert an enemy "hey I'm coming".
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I was generalising. People who make the loudest noise are generally not the most dangerous.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> Old SF, this is getting out of hand. I think maybe we might get on in the real world. I apoloigise for any offence caused. Maybe i'm being a bit of a dick.


Well I'm an Asshole....All we need is Resister and we have a Team America Movie scene...Just kidding there Transister.


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> Well I'm an Asshole....All we need is Resister and we have a Team America Movie scene...Just kidding there Transister.


You dumbasses are all on the same side but are too dense to see it.

Thank goodness for you younguns giving the elders reasons to chuckle.


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> Well I'm an Asshole....All we need is Resister and we have a Team America Movie scene...Just kidding there Transister.


I will say again. Chris Kyle was a hell of an operator by all accounts. 
I reckon I would like to have a drink with you Old SF and Denton. How old are you old timer?


----------



## StratMaster

Old SF Guy said:


> Well I'm here as long as folks want to call my brother in arms a Liar.... I won't say your wrong...I'm just gonna call you a pussy.


Piping Hot Non sequiturs being served daily... LOL!


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Jackangus said:


> I was generalising. People who make the loudest noise are generally not the most dangerous.


Nevermind I took it in the reverse order I'll shut up now.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackangus

Denton said:


> You dumbasses are all on the same side but are too dense to see it.
> 
> Thank goodness for you younguns giving the elders reasons to chuckle.


I can be a stubborn prick sometimes. What are these podcasts of yours Denton?


----------



## Jackangus

MaterielGeneral said:


> Nevermind I took it in the reverse order I'll shut up now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


No probs. Iv'e stuck my foot in my mouth more in the last few weeks than I care to remember.


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> I can be a stubborn prick sometimes. What are these podcasts of yours Denton?


What are they? They are Sasquatch imparting wisdom and me yelling at the world. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy

I'm a solid 50 year old in a 80 year olds body acting like he's 25....


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm a solid 50 year old in a 80 year olds body acting like he's 25....


Better hurry up and get it all done. Your body is close to hitting the brakes on your ass.


----------



## Jackangus

Denton said:


> What are they? They are Sasquatch imparting wisdom and me yelling at the world. :vs_laugh:


Where can I find these podcasts?


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm a solid 50 year old in a 80 year olds body acting like he's 25....


I just turned 40 and it sucks balls. Remember 40? I get injured walking down the stairs.
Yes, I don't feel any older than 20. Sucks to look at 20 year old ladies and finding them attractive but they think i'm some creepy old guy. When did that happen.


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> Where can I find these podcasts?


Sas put them in this subforum:
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> I just turned 40 and it sucks balls. Remember 40? I get injured walking down the stairs.


You gotta be kidding me! I felt better than ever at 40! I didn't know it was like a bulb shining brightest before blowing.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jackangus said:


> I just turned 40 and it sucks balls. Remember 40? I get injured walking down the stairs.
> Yes, I don't feel any older than 20. Sucks to look at 20 year old ladies and finding them attractive but they think i'm some creepy old guy. When did that happen.


40....No damn wonder you sound stupid sometimes...Your just a Kid!!!!

Hell I gotta stretch before I think these days.


----------



## Jackangus

Denton said:


> Sas put them in this subforum:
> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/


I will have a wee listen. 
I am sorry for my outbursts last thread. I can get a little grumpy when whisky is involved. I become like a petulant child. 
I am trying though.


----------



## Jackangus

Denton said:


> You gotta be kidding me! I felt better than ever at 40! I didn't know it was like a bulb shining brightest before blowing.


Are you serious? there's worse to come?
I'm starting to lose my hair. It is ginger though, so that might be a good thing.


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> 40....No damn wonder you sound stupid sometimes...Your just a Kid!!!!
> 
> Hell I gotta stretch before I think these days.


You're being funny. Fact is, I am 54 and realize I was an idiot at 40.
The average age of our founding fathers at the signing of the Declaration of Independence was 44. We are morons.


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> Are you serious? there's worse to come?
> I'm starting to lose my hair. It is ginger though, so that might be a good thing.


All I'm saying is don't stop exercising. Keep moving, no matter what your body says. Do that and you'll find getting out of bed a royal pain.


----------



## Jackangus

Denton said:


> All I'm saying is don't stop exercising. Keep moving, no matter what your body says. Do that and you'll find getting out of bed a royal pain.


I'm pretty active. I'm at the gym 7 days a week. Boxing 3 times a week. 
I do get injured quite a lot though. Got my rib broken 6 months ago at boxing. That's never happened before and I've been boxing for 20 years. My bones are getting all old on me.
If I can quote SF, pussy bones.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Jesus CHrist...this thread devolved into a geriatric Dick measuring contest really quickly


----------



## Jackangus

Old SF Guy said:


> Jesus CHrist...this thread devolved into a geriatric Dick measuring contest really quickly


To be fair, my dick is still pretty big. That's about the only thing that has not gave out on me yet.
now all I have to do is get my wife to touch it.


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> I'm pretty active. I'm at the gym 7 days a week. Boxing 3 times a week.
> I do get injured quite a lot though. Got my rib broken 6 months ago at boxing. That's never happened before and I've been boxing for 20 years. My bones are getting all old on me.


Some age quicker. Seriously, you might be breaking down a little early. Adjust to it, but keep moving.

Do you get enough sunlight? We pale skins are a bit averse to the stuff but it does give us vitamin D.

Hang in there. Broken bones are better than rusted joints.


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> You gotta be kidding me! I felt better than ever at 40! I didn't know it was like a bulb shining brightest before blowing.


Me too, I was in the very best shape of my life at 40... hit the gym 6 days a week. Now I gotta bite a piece of leather to stifle my screams when I push out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Jackangus

Denton said:


> Some age quicker. Seriously, you might be breaking down a little early. Adjust to it, but keep moving.
> 
> Do you get enough sunlight? We pale skins are a bit averse to the stuff but it does give us vitamin D.
> 
> Hang in there. Broken bones are better than rusted joints.


I get sunburnt from a bright lightbulb.


----------



## Jackangus

StratMaster said:


> Me too, I was in the very best shape of my life at 40... hit the gym 6 days a week. Now I gotta bite a piece of leather to stifle my screams when I push out of bed in the morning.


That's funny:laugh:


----------



## Denton

Jackangus said:


> I get sunburnt from a bright lightbulb.


You are a smartass vampire. I'm beginning to think we are related. :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> Well hells bells Kitty Cat.... How you do come up the victim...
> 
> First of all I never PM'd you or anyone else.... Why? Cause I don't give two shits what you do. People can go read what I said. I never called you a ******...at least not that I can ever remember.... except for at this very moment...You little ******.
> 
> I didn't say anything other than you were cut from the same sack as RJames, you post a lot of paragraphs that I won;t read through....and It's cowardly to attack a dead man's integrity.
> 
> Other than that, I said I don't want to hear your "charging hell with nothing more than a knife" stories.
> 
> You don't like that...give me your preferred Pronoun Nancy and we will see how I respond.
> 
> Now if RJames wants to confront me on the one balled Calico Kitty thing...Guilty as charged.


You are a pathological *LIAR* making phony claims. If anyone on this board ever polished a knob, you're the one.

No point in me arguing with an idiot. They only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> You are a pathological *LIAR* making phony claims. If anyone on this board ever polished a knob, you're the one.
> 
> No point in me arguing with an idiot. They only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


Damnit, Dumbass, can't you just shut the hell up? You got one ally on this board and you just lost him. You may be right on the constitution but you are an idiot on everything else. 
Being right on the constitution doesn't keep you from being an idiot. You are just an idiot savant. 
Walk away. Have the dignity to do that.


----------



## The Resister

Denton said:


> Damnit, Dumbass, can't you just shut the hell up? You got one ally on this board and you just lost him. You may be right on the constitution but you are an idiot on everything else.
> Being right on the constitution doesn't keep you from being an idiot. You are just an idiot savant.
> Walk away. Have the dignity to do that.


As much as I appreciate your input, I did walk away. The man started out with an insult and kept it going. He called me out and I called his bluff. Y'all can spin it any way you want, but just because some think that guy is something he isn't doesn't mean I will let him treat me with disrespect. I already have a full time stalker and walking away did not make it better. It's like this guy. Ignore them and they will follow you from board to board and never be satisfied.

When you've had your home shot at, your family threatened, the family cat hung over a tree limb, and accused of B.S. by wannabes wanting some net cred, get back to me. I shouldn't have to tell you what's going to happen to the guy that thought all that was funny.

In this case, SF Guy called me out; I accepted the challenge; he blinked. From here on out, it will be him beating his chest. He don't need me on his side and if you're no more of a friend than what you claimed, you could not be relied on either. I'm no mofo's "_idiot_." That is something you should never call your friend. Moral: NEVER criticize your "_friends_" until you've walked a mile in their shoes.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> As much as I appreciate your input, I did walk away. The man started out with an insult and kept it going. He called me out and I called his bluff. Y'all can spin it any way you want, but just because some think that guy is something he isn't doesn't mean I will let him treat me with disrespect. I already have a full time stalker and walking away did not make it better. It's like this guy. Ignore them and they will follow you from board to board and never be satisfied.
> 
> When you've had your home shot at, your family threatened, the family cat hung over a tree limb, and accused of B.S. by wannabes wanting some net cred, get back to me. I shouldn't have to tell you what's going to happen to the guy that thought all that was funny.
> 
> In this case, SF Guy called me out; I accepted the challenge; he blinked. From here on out, it will be him beating his chest. He don't need me on his side and if you're no more of a friend than what you claimed, you could not be relied on either. I'm no mofo's "_idiot_." That is something you should never call your friend. Moral: NEVER criticize your "_friends_" until you've walked a mile in their shoes.


I'm done. You can't just walk away. Go away.


----------



## The Tourist

I don't think he is. If he had lied, he'd have been outed by the men he served with. For example, do you remember Kerry and the "swift boat" crew?


----------



## Prepared One

Jackangus said:


> I just turned 40 and it sucks balls. Remember 40? I get injured walking down the stairs.
> Yes, I don't feel any older than 20. Sucks to look at 20 year old ladies and finding them attractive but they think i'm some creepy old guy. When did that happen.


40! hell son, at 58 I see a young hot girl looking at my sorry ass used equipment and I am guessing my fly is open. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Old SF Guy

here Kity Kity Kity...cliq....cliq....cliq....... Here Kity kity kity......Cliq Cliq cliq......Transister? Where are ya lil Kity?


ANy body seen my cat? It's a one balled flop eared Calico kity......Names Nancy.


----------



## Old SF Guy

The Resister said:


> As much as I appreciate your input, I did walk away. The man started out with an insult and kept it going. He called me out and I called his bluff. Y'all can spin it any way you want, but just because some think that guy is something he isn't doesn't mean I will let him treat me with disrespect. I already have a full time stalker and walking away did not make it better. It's like this guy. Ignore them and they will follow you from board to board and never be satisfied.
> 
> When you've had your home shot at, your family threatened, the family cat hung over a tree limb, and accused of B.S. by wannabes wanting some net cred, get back to me. I shouldn't have to tell you what's going to happen to the guy that thought all that was funny.
> 
> In this case, SF Guy called me out; I accepted the challenge; he blinked. From here on out, it will be him beating his chest. He don't need me on his side and if you're no more of a friend than what you claimed, you could not be relied on either. I'm no mofo's "_idiot_." That is something you should never call your friend. Moral: NEVER criticize your "_friends_" until you've walked a mile in their shoes.


@Resister....Other than saying you were cut from the same sack as RJames, and saying you wrote a lot in each post, and that I didn't want to hear your charging hell with a knife stories (again) I didn't call you names. THen you said I called you a ******...which I didn't do until that point, so I kindly did, cause I care enough to try to make sure your right in all this.

Then I went back and re-read our posts and saw I had misjudged your position and I offered you an apology.

Now other than that....I haven't slandered you or harassed you....I am on two boards....and have been since 2014.....same two boards.

I don't make it a habit out of chasing stray kity cats around the internet.....but when it comes to mine, I will ride far and wide to insure my herd does not get lost.

You ever see what the internet does to a poor little naive little pussy that doesn't know whats waiting for it out there in the big bad Inter Web? It's horrible...just horrible....

Tails broken and often clipped.....Ears notched out and ragged....WHiskers.....<sob>...<sob>,,, Gawd damnit it Whiskers torn out by the root man!!! Its inhumane!! It's savage....<sigh>.

hmph....hmph....Look Nancy....I just can't abide by that..... Cats are people too damn it.

Anyways.....my point is....I wasn't chasing you and if I ever do...just know it's cause I care so damn much.

Now come over hear and let me scratch your head you little Calico Kity......cliq...cliq...cliq


----------



## Chiefster23

So did Denton ban this guy or what?


----------



## Old SF Guy

Chiefster23 said:


> So did Denton ban this guy or what?


Damn I hope not.....Cats are getting hard to find these days.


----------



## Coastie dad

Don't think so. I believe we just watched a little schoolyard dust up.


----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> @Resister....Other than saying you were cut from the same sack as RJames, and saying you wrote a lot in each post, and that I didn't want to hear your charging hell with a knife stories (again) I didn't call you names. THen you said I called you a ******...which I didn't do until that point, so I kindly did, cause I care enough to try to make sure your right in all this.
> 
> Then I went back and re-read our posts and saw I had misjudged your position and I offered you an apology.
> 
> Now other than that....I haven't slandered you or harassed you....I am on two boards....and have been since 2014.....same two boards.
> 
> I don't make it a habit out of chasing stray kity cats around the internet.....but when it comes to mine, I will ride far and wide to insure my herd does not get lost.
> 
> You ever see what the internet does to a poor little naive little pussy that doesn't know whats waiting for it out there in the big bad Inter Web? It's horrible...just horrible....
> 
> Tails broken and often clipped.....Ears notched out and ragged....WHiskers.....<sob>...<sob>,,, Gawd damnit it Whiskers torn out by the root man!!! Its inhumane!! It's savage....<sigh>.
> 
> hmph....hmph....Look Nancy....I just can't abide by that..... Cats are people too damn it.
> 
> Anyways.....my point is....I wasn't chasing you and if I ever do...just know it's cause I care so damn much.
> 
> Now come over hear and let me scratch your head you little Calico Kity......cliq...cliq...cliq


I didn't see an apology and that "Transister" remark was a bit much. I did not say you followed me, etc. I said I already have a full time stalker. When I leave home I don't know what I'm coming home to and, therefore, personalize a lot of this stuff. Until you've had your own 24 / 7 stalker, you can't appreciate what this is like. FWIW, I have a $1500 bounty to anyone that can put me on this guy's doorstep.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Old SF Guy said:


> OK, Re-read what was written. I see where I missed a couple and assumed Resister was on RJames side of the kitty litter. So sorry for the ****** remark there Nancy.
> 
> Now if you want to continue to put me down, we can go on down this path. You were not demeaning Chris and I apologize to you. The rest of you calling him a Liar...I still think its a petty thing to bring up.


Page 10 Resister.... but thats ok....


----------



## Denton

Chiefster23 said:


> So did Denton ban this guy or what?


Absolutely not. As far as I can tell, he's done nothing to get banned. Not having the sense to simply walk away isn't reason to ban. Being sensitive isn't either.


----------



## The Tourist

The Resister said:


> I said I already have a full time stalker. Until you've had your own 24 / 7 stalker, you can't appreciate what this is like.


You're selling Miller Lite. In the late 1970s and early 1980s my MC was attacked several times by a rival MC, and one of my friends, Lenny Stone, was shot and killed. I didn't call my mother and whine, we just all started packing. I was caught with an automatic by the UW Protection and Security. Strangely, I liked the arresting officer so much that when I rebuilt my career and needed a professional to help set up cameras for thieves breaking into the telephone company I worked for, I hired the guy who slapped the cuffs on me.

Here's my point. It's called "life." You have an enemy because you're allowing it to happen. Personally, I think the guy does it to more guys than you. Someone is going to ice him. Until then, build a case, set up cameras, go to a biker bar, find a guy with the emblem "enforcer" on his rags, and ask some advice. I advise you to buy some upper shelf lubricant.

I'll give you some advice because I don't drink anymore. You're the victim, you can fight back legally. Experience has taught me it will be a very short fight. Stalkers are the lower rung of society.


----------



## Denton

I'm thinking @The Resister is talking about internet stalkers. Seen that before. They think they are clever when they do that.


----------



## Jackangus

Prepared One said:


> 40! hell son, at 58 I see a young hot girl looking at my sorry ass used equipment and I am guessing my fly is open. :tango_face_wink:


Probably doesn't help i'm ugly with ginger hair.


----------



## The Tourist

Denton said:


> I'm thinking @The Resister is talking about internet stalkers. Seen that before. They think they are clever when they do that.


Yeah, I had one of those, too. A "Martialist" named Phil. Followed me for a year, sometimes posting within seconds of my post. I copied his posts, sent them to an attorney and never heard from the guy again.


----------



## The Resister

The Tourist said:


> You're selling Miller Lite. In the late 1970s and early 1980s my MC was attacked several times by a rival MC, and one of my friends, Lenny Stone, was shot and killed. I didn't call my mother and whine, we just all started packing. I was caught with an automatic by the UW Protection and Security. Strangely, I liked the arresting officer so much that when I rebuilt my career and needed a professional to help set up cameras for thieves breaking into the telephone company I worked for, I hired the guy who slapped the cuffs on me.
> 
> Here's my point. It's called "life." You have an enemy because you're allowing it to happen. Personally, I think the guy does it to more guys than you. Someone is going to ice him. Until then, build a case, set up cameras, go to a biker bar, find a guy with the emblem "enforcer" on his rags, and ask some advice. I advise you to buy some upper shelf lubricant.
> 
> I'll give you some advice because I don't drink anymore. You're the victim, you can fight back legally. Experience has taught me it will be a very short fight. Stalkers are the lower rung of society.


My Internet stalker not only follows me from one board to another (even threatened to show up her) but, hacked my computer and knows everywhere I go. If you don't do as he says, he's capable of hacking your computer and shutting you down. I used to have one computer next to me, the one I am using and another in the shop. It was constant rotation. The only way to end that was to move out of state, change my name there and then come back to Georgia and take up residence somewhere that the stalker couldn't find me.

I have no idea how he knows within an hour what board I registered on - even using different board names and e mail addys. So, when people attack for no reason, I internalize it.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> My Internet stalker not only follows me from one board to another (even threatened to show up her) but, hacked my computer and knows everywhere I go. If you don't do as he says, he's capable of hacking your computer and shutting you down. I used to have one computer next to me, the one I am using and another in the shop. It was constant rotation. The only way to end that was to move out of state, change my name there and then come back to Georgia and take up residence somewhere that the stalker couldn't find me.
> 
> I have no idea how he knows within an hour what board I registered on - even using different board names and e mail addys. So, when people attack for no reason, I internalize it.


Do you use the same name?


----------



## The Resister

Denton said:


> Do you use the same name?


Not at all. Not only that, I don't use the same e mail addy. Dude finds me within an hour of posting anything, anywhere.


----------



## Jackangus

The Resister said:


> My Internet stalker not only follows me from one board to another (even threatened to show up her) but, hacked my computer and knows everywhere I go. If you don't do as he says, he's capable of hacking your computer and shutting you down. I used to have one computer next to me, the one I am using and another in the shop. It was constant rotation. The only way to end that was to move out of state, change my name there and then come back to Georgia and take up residence somewhere that the stalker couldn't find me.
> 
> I have no idea how he knows within an hour what board I registered on - even using different board names and e mail addys. So, when people attack for no reason, I internalize it.


Just give her your meat stick every now and again. Everyone's happy:tango_face_wink:


----------



## The Tourist

The Resister said:


> I have no idea how he knows within an hour what board I registered on - even using different board names and e mail addys. So, when people attack for no reason, I internalize it.


Each forum has an administrator who could probably block out the stalkers ISP. That way even if he changed his handle he could not post.

Either that or return a message saying, "I've told you a dozen times I'm not interested in joining you at NAMBLA."

More to the point, doesn't any of the boards you use have an "ignore" feature? Put him on ignore and let him talk to himself.


----------



## The Resister

The Tourist said:


> Each forum has an administrator who could probably block out the stalkers ISP. That way even if he changed his handle he could not post.
> 
> Either that or return a message saying, "I've told you a dozen times I'm not interested in joining you at NAMBLA."
> 
> More to the point, doesn't any of the boards you use have an "ignore" feature? Put him on ignore and let him talk to himself.


I tried that. Bad idea. The POS would then hack my computer and shut me down. Guy charges me $75 to wipe windows clean. I was doing that rather than pay ransomware.


----------



## Deebo

WHOA, you pay your stalker 75$...WTF?
And you have a bounty on him? I have some "friends" that are very IT heavy, and make his life hell, and have some "aquantances" that for $1500, would make his life REAL HELL..


----------



## The Tourist

Deebo said:


> WHOA, you pay your stalker 75$...WTF?
> And you have a bounty on him? I have some "friends" that are very IT heavy, and make his life hell, and have some "aquaintances" that for $1500, would make his life REAL HELL..


Whoa, whoa, whoa. If this is a bidding war, we should at least contact my cousins. One problem, we would have to find a translator that speaks Sicilian...

(Then we sign him up for NAMBLA).


----------



## Jackangus

The Resister said:


> I tried that. Bad idea. The POS would then hack my computer and shut me down. Guy charges me $75 to wipe windows clean. I was doing that rather than pay ransomware.


Could be a little expensive but why not buy another computer and sell your existing one?


----------



## The Resister

Jackangus said:


> Could be a little expensive but why not buy another computer and sell your existing one?


Until I moved out of state, changed my name there, moved back to Georgia and into another house I had to have three computers. One was waiting for me to hook it up and use it, another being used, and one in the shop. But, while I've slowed down his ability to hack my computer, I don't know how he's figured out what discussion boards I'm on.


----------



## The Tourist

Maybe fight fire with fire. Find a really good local hacker in your area and load some illegal pictures into his computer. "Someone" might turn him in...


----------



## RUSH25

This entire thread is an amazing read.


----------



## The Resister

Deebo said:


> WHOA, you pay your stalker 75$...WTF?
> And you have a bounty on him? I have some "friends" that are very IT heavy, and make his life hell, and have some "aquantances" that for $1500, would make his life REAL HELL..


What? It costs to have the computer wiped. That's done in a shop to clean up Windows... it's that or pay ransomware.


----------



## The Resister

The Tourist said:


> Maybe fight fire with fire. Find a really good local hacker in your area and load some illegal pictures into his computer. "Someone" might turn him in...


I've offered $1500 for someone to introduce me to the guy; advertised for hackers or anyone to befriend him and get his private info... even on Craigslist. One guy said he is ex military intel, but wants 4 grand to find this POS.


----------



## Malcom Renolds

This whole thread is BS.


----------



## The Resister

Malcom Renolds said:


> This whole thread is BS.


In retrospect, you're right.


----------



## MikeTango

Jackangus said:


> Him killing looters on top of the dome in Katrina was from his book. Same as him killing a couple of guys at a gas station from his book.


It would be FOOLISH to think there aren't special ops teams that are inserted into big cities just prior to a large potentially catastrophic disaster hitting or asap after one hits... Think federal court houses, big banks/FDIC, other government buildings and what they may contain, highly classified facilities and or irreplaceable classified information. Uncle Sam isn't going to leave security to chance, period.

I didn't read the book or the part where he tells of sniping looters from the dome. But, if he was in fact on one of the teams in NOLA during Katrina, and he did shoot civilians under orders to protect federal assets or the like, he may have changed the story just enough to keep from divulging classified information or a classified operation. Perhaps his writing about it in some form or another helped to relieve the guilt that one would surly feel after having to kill fellow citizens. It's not so far fetched if you think about it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Tourist

The Resister said:


> I've offered $1500 for someone to introduce me to the guy; advertised for hackers or anyone to befriend him and get his private info... even on Craigslist. One guy said he is ex military intel, but wants 4 grand to find this POS.


Perhaps you should lure him out. Tell him you'll buy him out with your inheritance. Tell him you'll meet him alone, out in the open. Carry a shopping bag. Either he'll show for the money, or hide because he was scared all along.

I think it's always good to meet your enemies--if they show up. Either way, it's over.

And since you have a smart phone, you'll also have a picture to give to the police. Remember, we're not mercenaries, but he's a felon and he should be tossed into a secure place with other felons.


----------



## Deebo

The Resister said:


> What? It costs to have the computer wiped. That's done in a shop to clean up Windows... it's that or pay ransomware.


I thought you paid him 75$, my bad. I would find a way, to get him...


----------



## The Resister

Deebo said:


> I thought you paid him 75$, my bad. I would find a way, to get him...


I offered even the admins and moderators money for the guy's IP. BTW, if you have that, you can sue a John Doe at that IP in federal court and they will find and serve the person that IP belongs to.


----------



## Slippy

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I ain't gonna lie, there is some real classic shat in this here thread! But its time to get back to bashing illegals and muslimes...:vs_peace:

(It takes ole Slippy very little to be amused now-a-days! So thanks for playing!) 

Slip! :vs_wave:


----------



## Old SF Guy

Phukin A...I vote to close the thread. It's a BS line to start a useful dialog.


----------



## Entryteam

Old SF Guy said:


> Wrong...Ventura was a UDT member...not a SEAL...there is a difference.
> 
> You, RJAMES, and Old Resister are cut from the same piece of sack..... Let me put it into perspective for you....Ventura, a big shot former UDT guy, actor, Wrestler, and Governor shows up at a place frequented by Military veterans and begins to conduct his typical speech bashing Bush, the war, the government...Because he's been there, knows that, done that, and is smarter than everyone else in the world. Just watch some of his videos....
> 
> He gets caught up in the moment and being so against the war, he blurts out how the Marines deserve to die for following the orders of a corrupt government....at which time a quite spoke guy punches him right in the mouth...
> 
> Then all the security and folks around start pulling folks away and Ventura is quickly taken from the building.
> 
> YOU SAY YOU CANT FIGURE OUT WHY CHRIS WOULD LIE SINCE HE DIDN'T NEED TO BOLSTER HIS REPUTATION......OK Now ask yourself why would Ventura Lie? If he says it happened, he admits to speaking poorly against to marines, the president, etc. If he admits it happened, his tough guy act fades away.
> 
> If he denies it happens he simply paints Chris as a liar and says that if it would have happened, at best, Chris is guilty of assaulting him.
> 
> Why would he win the case? There was no police report. People on both sides say it did or did not happen, No physical evidence is present, Chris is Dead.
> 
> So you three think what you want. Some of us know people who where there...and work every day with them. But you have each shown your true colors and shame on you for attempting to attempt to feed off of someones record that you can only speculate was embellished or untrue.... How many Enemy have you killed hot shots? And Resistor I really don't care to hear self celebrating chatter on here about your travels to hell with just a knife.
> 
> Instead Write it down in a book and see how it sales hot shot.


https://sofrep.com/36086/truth-jesse-venturas-navy-seal-status/


----------



## Entryteam

Ventura was a SEAL, homey. Just like LRRPs became Rangers and ARE Rangers. Different, but very much the same.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Entryteam said:


> Ventura was a SEAL, homey. Just like LRRPs became Rangers and ARE Rangers. Different, but very much the same.


Honestly I don't give a rats ass what Ventura is or was....This whole thread is about lambasting a dead guy over punching said frog. If Ventura is your definition of a SEAL...Go on with your bad self....But I don't believe he was ever presented the Trident...if he was...what a waste....if it offends you...click like....


----------



## Entryteam

I'm ONLY stating FACTS.


----------



## hawgrider

Looks like a tag team forming here right before your eyes imagine that.

I think I hear Aunt bee calling somebody to dinner.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Let me put it this way...if I was a member of the OSS....I would nt claim to be a green beret. If I were a LRRPd I wouldnt calll myself a ranger.....If I put out a match I wouldn't call myself a fire fighter and if I ever...ever held my breath for 3 minutes...I wouldn't call myself a seal.


Some people love to equivocate...I aint one of them..


----------



## Old SF Guy

Entryteam said:


> I'm ONLY stating FACTS.


it aint no fact cat...he wasnt in before seals....he wasnt a seal...


----------



## Old SF Guy

where did he go to airborne school?


----------



## Inor

hawgrider said:


> Looks like a tag team forming here right before your eyes imagine that.
> 
> I think I hear Aunt bee calling somebody to dinner.


How the hell did I miss this thread?!?! And why didn't somebody call it out to me? Hawg, OSFG, I thought you guys were my friends...

JMTC: Jesse Ventura is, was and always has been nothing but a piece of shit Pollock from south Minneapolis. He was no SEAL and his wife is more man than he ever was or will be. She rides horses; he prances around in a pink feather boa.

He was a dishonorable, horse shit governor. I am sure he was a dishonorable piece of shit in the service, which is why he never was a SEAL. I did not think he could sink any lower until he sued the estate of a REAL dead American hero.

I hope some cartel member gives him a Columbian necktie when he is down at his ranch in Ol' Mexico.

I HATE Jesse Ventura with a passion!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy

finally a good decet american with an opinion......


----------



## Old SF Guy

what were you say door blocker dude?
o


----------



## Old SF Guy

truth is...i may be a football bat....but I have football bat fans who believe in me


----------



## Old SF Guy

entry team...looks like you got something tosay about our friend.......so have you say....mi amigo.....per don bien mon ktty cat.


----------



## Old SF Guy

kitty kitty kitty....... mieow.......]'


----------



## Denton

Old SF Guy said:


> kitty kitty kitty....... mieow.......]'


Simmer down and keep the conversation civil and about facts as they are seen and understood.


----------



## The Resister

Inor said:


> How the hell did I miss this thread?!?! And why didn't somebody call it out to me? Hawg, OSFG, I thought you guys were my friends...
> 
> JMTC: Jesse Ventura is, was and always has been nothing but a piece of shit Pollock from south Minneapolis. He was no SEAL and his wife is more man than he ever was or will be. She rides horses; he prances around in a pink feather boa.
> 
> He was a dishonorable, horse shit governor. I am sure he was a dishonorable piece of shit in the service, which is why he never was a SEAL. I did not think he could sink any lower until he sued the estate of a REAL dead American hero.
> 
> I hope some cartel member gives him a Columbian necktie when he is down at his ranch in Ol' Mexico.
> 
> I HATE Jesse Ventura with a passion!!!


Did he pin you in the 'rassling ring when he was running around with that gay fairy persona? Don't believe I ever heard anyone hating on a guy as insignificant as Jesse. And if his wife is all that, what makes you think it's a woman?


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> Did he pin you in the 'rassling ring when he was running around with that gay fairy persona? Don't believe I ever heard anyone hating on a guy as insignificant as Jesse. And if his wife is all that, what makes you think it's a woman?


 @Inor lived in Minnesota when Ventura was governor. He wasn't so insignificant to the residents.


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> @Inor lived in Minnesota when Ventura was governor. He wasn't so insignificant to the residents.


Jesse Ventura getting elected was the electorate being fed up with Dem and GOP failures. Not unsimiliar to Trump being elected. Where Trump has been excellent and true to his word, Jesse was and is a crazy angry loon. His term as governor is best termed as nothing earth shattering.


----------



## The Resister

Denton said:


> @Inor lived in Minnesota when Ventura was governor. He wasn't so insignificant to the residents.


I asked in jest. A guy told me the other day:

"_No matter what you type or how you type it, somebody will find a way to take it too seriously_."

Lots of people hated the fairy character Ventura played on tv. I am ignorant of how the people of Minnesota perceive him. How much damage can a guy do in one term?


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> I asked in jest. A guy told me the other day:
> 
> "_No matter what you type or how you type it, somebody will find a way to take it too seriously_."
> 
> Lots of people hated the fairy character Ventura played on tv. I am ignorant of how the people of Minnesota perceive him. How much damage can a guy do in one term?


In the past, I've had the same difficulty. I've learned the emoticons can help, but even then people can mistake your intention.

It isn't _finding a way_, but how the typed words jump out at the reader.


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> In the past, I've had the same difficulty. I've learned the emoticons can help, but even then people can mistake your intention.
> 
> It isn't _finding a way_, but how the typed words jump out at the reader.


And if you hit the right subject with some people, they are already primed and ready to foam at the mouth... doesn't matter if you were just joking or being sarcastic. Just one little tug on that chain and it's off to the rant races.


----------



## The Resister

Denton said:


> In the past, I've had the same difficulty. I've learned the emoticons can help, but even then people can mistake your intention.
> 
> It isn't _finding a way_, but how the typed words jump out at the reader.


I bold a lot of words to draw attention to their importance in the overall posting. I take flak for that just as well. Somehow I've started singing verses of Ricky Nelson's _Garden Party_ when I start feeling the wrath.


----------



## Old SF Guy

The Resister said:


> I asked in jest. A guy told me the other day:
> 
> "_No matter what you type or how you type it, somebody will find a way to take it too seriously_."
> 
> Lots of people hated the fairy character Ventura played on tv. I am ignorant of how the people of Minnesota perceive him. How much damage can a guy do in one term?


Carter?!?!?


----------



## The Resister

Old SF Guy said:


> Carter?!?!?


No - a poster on another board when he felt the heat for a post taken the wrong way.


----------



## Denton

The Resister said:


> I bold a lot of words to draw attention to their importance in the overall posting. I take flak for that just as well. Somehow I've started singing verses of Ricky Nelson's _Garden Party_ when I start feeling the wrath.


One of my favorite songs. It goes through my mind whenever the ten year highschool reunions are sent.

I attended an amry unit reunion once, and the tune was running through my head the whole time.


----------



## Inor

RedLion said:


> Jesse Ventura getting elected was the electorate being fed up with Dem and GOP failures. Not unsimiliar to Trump being elected. Where Trump has been excellent and true to his word, Jesse was and is a crazy angry loon. His term as governor is best termed as nothing earth shattering.


Ditto that in spades!

When Jesse took office the MN budget was around 6.6 billion every two years. When he left, it was 36 billion every two years.

When he took office, MN had a bad property tax problem due to school funding. So Jesse's solution... Let the state take over all school funding.

When we left, almost two years ago, my property taxes had creeped back above what they were were when Jesse took office and my state taxes were totally out of control. He was a complete disaster.


----------



## hawgrider

The Resister said:


> I bold a lot of words to draw attention to their importance in the overall posting. I take flak for that just as well.


 That's because your bolded words are stupid and not necessary. You assume the reader is too stupid to read your drivel without bolding every other word. Its strictly an attention seeking tactic which is failed.


----------



## The Resister

hawgrider said:


> That's because your bolded words are stupid and not necessary. You assume the reader is too stupid to read your drivel without bolding every other word. Its strictly an attention seeking tactic which is failed.


If what you say were true, an analogy that is applied to a situation would not then become the focus of the topic. For example, someone could have taken my comments about Jesse Ventura's wrestling career and changed that thread into a wrestling thread. Just because you don't like something don't make it stupid. It makes *you* look stupid for being intolerant and not allowing others any space. If you have some rules of board etiquette, you should submit them to the admins.


----------



## hawgrider

The Resister said:


> If what you say were true, an analogy that is applied to a situation would not then become the focus of the topic. For example, someone could have taken my comments about Jesse Ventura's wrestling career and changed that thread into a wrestling thread. Just because you don't like something don't make it stupid. It makes *you* look stupid for being intolerant and not allowing others any space. If you have some rules of board etiquette, you should submit them to the admins.


Correct I am intolerant to ridiculous annoying people. Does anyone else here out of 100's of members feel they need to bold every other word in a single post. The answer is no they don't! 
So what makes you so special?

Am I also to assume now that I've brought your annoying habit to your attention again that my PM box will be full of threatening pm's from you again? Oh boy I can hardly wait for some more PM's from you. I'm saving them all so I can use them against you later if I need to.

But I think at this point that if you're given enough rope you will hang yourself which is always fun to watch. I particularly enjoy the part when your face will turn purple and you legs start quivering.


----------



## Inor

hawgrider said:


> Correct I am intolerant to ridiculous annoying people.


*I* agree *with* that *sentiment* entirely!


----------

